# TPU's Winter's End WCG Challenge (2/26 thru 3/6/2015)- join us to crunch/fold/win stuff



## Norton (Feb 25, 2015)

UPDATE- Challenge is on... full throttle Team!!!
Check often for updates 
*TechpowerUp's Winter's End WCG Challenge*- *join us February 26th (0:00 UTC) thru March 6th, 2015 (24:00 UTC) to crunch/fold and win some cool stuff!!! (less than 24 hrs to go- there's still time to join up and lend a hand)*





*Welcome to TechpowerUp's Winter's End WCG Challenge*
*It's been a nasty Winter for a lot of folks this year.... Time for TPU crunchers and folders to push a little heat into the air and bring Spring here early!*

*Link to official Challenge:*
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=7150
*We have opened this Challenge to show our continued support for the important work done by the World Community Grid and Folding@Home.
The plan:
Have some friendly competition between WCG Teams as well as within our TPU Teams and hopefully get a few of our fellow TPU'ers to join in.
Fellow TPU members and WCG crunchers are invited to join our Team to heat up some silicon for a good cause, hang out, have a little fun, and even get a chance to win some great prizes.
How to join:
* note- our Challenge is for WCG Team crunching. However, we work closely with the TPU folding Team and we will be sharing prizes with active TPU folders- If you have a Radeon 7750/GeForce 560 or better gpu and want to try folding then you are welcome to do that. 
For crunching....
Follow this link to register and join our Team:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/reg/viewRegister.do?teamID=S8TLJ6TFV1
Once you're registered you can follow the prompts and install software- it's all pretty straight forward
If you have any questions you can post them in this thread, our Team thread, or PM an existing Team member.
Our Team thread:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/
For folding....
See this thread to get started:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/easy-setup-for-folding-home.200520/
If you have any questions you can post them in this thread, the folding Team thread, or PM an existing Team member.
Folding Team thread:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-f-h-team.13038/
Some of our past Challenge threads:


Spoiler



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...day-challenge-16-november-25-november.206945/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...challenge-october-16th-thru-23rd-2014.206296/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ol-heat-challenge-8-28-thru-8-31-2014.204480/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...3-crunch-fold-and-win-some-cool-stuff.200648/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...22-2014-update-tpu-wins-the-challenge.197528/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...6-11-22-2013-join-us-crunch-win-stuff.194389/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/world-cep2-challenge-6-october-14-october.191430/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/world-community-grid-summer-challenge.186603/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/wcg-tpu-mothers-day-challenge-2013-5-10-5-19-2013.183575/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/world-community-grid-february-team-challenge.179726/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...nquer-cancer-1st-2nd-week-of-november.174550/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/wcg-8th-birthday-challenge.175235/


Many more here too:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpu-wcg-challenges-thread.111360/
Challenges link at WCG:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallengeHistory.do?teamId=S8TLJ6TFV1
See the next post for prize info- under construction...., check for updates frequently!
*


----------



## Norton (Feb 25, 2015)

*UPDATE- 2/28/2015- Prize lists updated*
As with many of our Challenges we have a few prizes available 

*Note on Challenge prizes. Our prizes are donated by WCG-TPU Team members "_By Cruncher's for Crunchers_" for the purpose of assisting the Team to continue to maintain our rigs, grow our membership (or our crunching farms), and to promote the good work of crunching in general.

*Grand Prize: Win an Asus Crosshair V motherboard and an AMD FX-8350 CPU** - donated by @twilyth
*available to Team members in the USA due to shipping costs (PM to discuss if outside of this area)

*Newbie Prize: Win a Crunching Rig** (donated by the TPU WCG crunching Team and built by @ThE_MaD_ShOt )
*available to Team members in the USA due to shipping costs (PM to discuss if outside of this area)
*Specifications/Details*
- *Asus M3A32-MVP Deluxe Mobo* donated by @ThE_MaD_ShOt
- *Phenom x4 cpu* donated by @BUCK NASTY
- *4gb mem* donated by @ThE_MaD_ShOt
-* EVGA 430 watt psu* donated by @Norton
- *Corsair Carbide 500R case* donated by @T-Bob
- *Power color 7870 XT*  donated by @T-Bob
- *320 GB Hdd* donated by @ThE_MaD_ShOt
*Qualifications/additional requirements for the Newbie Prize:*
- member of WCG-TPU team for *less than* 6 months
- earn and display the WCG-TPU Cruncher badge (i.e. have 100k FreeDC points)*
* rig will not be shipped to the winner until this requirement is met
- meet all other prize requirements (see below)

*The winners of the Grand Prize(s) will need to declare that he/she will dedicate a minimum of 6 months crunching for the Team WCG-TPU using the prize.*

*Hardware/Software/Etc prizes *(1)
*- $25 Paypal gift (x2) donated by @Norton *(2)
*- $20 Paypal gift donated by @Bow* (2)
*- $20 Paypal gift donated by @mx500torid * (2)
*- $35 Paypal gift donated by @theonedub *(2)
*- $100 Paypal gift donated by @mjkmike *(2)
*- Fractal Design Kelvin S36 AIO cooler donated by @sneekypeet *(3)
*- Cougar 600M gaming mouse donated by @sneekypeet *(3)(4)
*- Tt eSPORTS Black V2 laser mouse donated by @sneekypeet *(3)(4)
*- Mystery prize donated by @sneekypeet* (3)
*- Samsung 840 EVO 250 GB SSD donated by @64K *(3)
Note(s):
(1)-If anyone is interested in donating a prize- please contact me
(2)-Paypal gifts are only available where Paypal is available
(3) Unless stated otherwise, hardware prizes are available to Team members in the USA- shipping would be too difficult otherwise (availability to Canada/Mexico or other areas is possible- PM me to discuss options)
(4) Mice offered are review samples and are 100% functional however they have been disassembled, which means no warranty as the evidence of this is visible.

*Game giveaway-* hosted by @manofthem
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/game-giveaway-for-tpus-winters-end-wcg-challenge.210235/

Requirements/terms to qualify for a prize:
* in order for your name to be drawn- you would need to be a member of this forum also (we will draw according to forum name so please post if WCG name is different)
- Participate for the duration of the TechPowerUp February Challenge
- Earn a minimum of 5,000 BOINC points for Team WCG-TPU during the Qualifying period (see below)
- Qualifying period ends when all participants reach 5,000 BOINC points or 3/1/2014 (whichever comes 1st)
- Winners will be chosen randomly at the end of the qualifying period.
- Participation in the Game giveaway will require that you are actively crunching during this Challenge
How Random Winners Will be Drawn (see below):


Spoiler:  Random Drawing system provided by the theonedub



To ensure everyone gets a fair shake and to minimize any potential conflict of interest while maintaining the highest level of transparency- I have drafted a new way to draw winners. The system uses (3) members and works as follows:


> Originally Posted by The System
> Member 1: This member creates a list of all qualified participants usernames. This list is sent to Member 2.
> Member 2: Using the list of names, Member 2 will assign each entrant a unique number. A list of the usernames with the unique numbers is sent back to Person 1. The list of just the random numbers is sent to Member 3.
> Member 3: Member 3 has a list of just numbers. They use Random.Org or whatever random system to select which number wins a given prize. The list of winning numbers and the associated prize is then sent back to Member 1.
> ...



The system makes sure that there is no bias or other favoritism at play when winners are drawn. Winners are drawn based on a random number instead of usernames- where a possibility exists to redraw if that person doesn’t like who won, draw a friend, draw themselves, pass on new members, or skip doing a random drawing all together.
My hope is that this will alleviate any concerns about drawings and their legitimacy. If it works smoothly, I would like to see this become the new standard when conducting giveaways that have prizes donated by the community.
If there are any questions about this system, drop me a PM.


Note(s):
- If for some reason you cannot participate at the start of the Challenge you may still qualify for the prizes, PM me to discuss your situation and we'll make those decisions on an individual basis 

Challenge Participants:
*WCG user name in () if different from TPU user name
list pending...
Prize winners:


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 25, 2015)

Well ya know I'm in on this!!!


----------



## T-Bob (Feb 25, 2015)

Count me in


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 25, 2015)

You know I'm down for it!


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm in


----------



## xvi (Feb 25, 2015)

Oh, you *know* I'm in.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 25, 2015)

Never stopped my last cruncher, so I'm in by default


----------



## manofthem (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm in, just hope the Internet starts working again


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 25, 2015)

count me in


----------



## Nordic (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## krusha03 (Feb 25, 2015)

In as well and I hope you guys can fix your Internet connection by tomorrow  Thanks @Norton for finding the time despite issues in IRL


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 25, 2015)

In for the win.


----------



## Norton (Feb 25, 2015)

*12 hours to go Team!* 

and .... iirc?

*Happy Birthday to @T-Bob and @t_ski*


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 25, 2015)

Count me in sir! 
Let's produce a "crunchlear" reaction of 1.21 GigaWUs!!!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 25, 2015)

This winter will be the last 100% CPU time of my servers, has I will need some power to work my owncloud server and make sure there is no delay.

so I'll keep 100% for this challenge


----------



## Bow (Feb 25, 2015)

All in


----------



## manofthem (Feb 25, 2015)

Challenge time starts tonight and I'm super stoked!  



With that in mind, the game giveaway should be up and running by tomorrow night. That's pretty much as soon as I can do it since I've been swamped lately, so please pardon me for being a little late. 


But otherwise, let's crunch away and do all we can do!


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 25, 2015)

I small heads up for all of you without internet, just got a notification that on the 28th of february there is gonna be a maintenance for 16 hours. Time to increase that work buffer i guess 

Link: http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/about_us/viewNewsArticle.do?articleId=423


----------



## st2000 (Feb 25, 2015)

i'm in)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 25, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> I small heads up for all of you without internet, just got a notification that on the 28th of february there is gonna be a maintenance for 16 hours. Time to increase that work buffer i guess
> 
> Link: http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/about_us/viewNewsArticle.do?articleId=423


----------



## manofthem (Feb 25, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> I small heads up for all of you without internet, just got a notification that on the 28th of february there is gonna be a maintenance for 16 hours. Time to increase that work buffer i guess
> 
> Link: http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/about_us/viewNewsArticle.do?articleId=423



My internet should be working by then


----------



## Norton (Feb 25, 2015)

*UPDATES:*

- Should have the prize post updated this evening- please post or PM if you want to donate anything to the pool!
- Put in a request last night with @W1zzard and @btarunr  for a TPU front page announcement.
- Fired up my main rig on the Kreij account so @sneekypeet and the others on the account have some company during the challenge 

etc.... more to come 

*8 hrs to go!!!*


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 25, 2015)

BTW does running my snapdragon 800 phone with all 4 cores counts as another 4 threads? Then I am gonna be have 6 cores 24/7 with up to 22 threads / 20 cores at peak hours


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 25, 2015)

I might have to get this 4770k crunching for this challenge.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 25, 2015)

Good luck to all participants of this Challenge.


----------



## Overclocker_2001 (Feb 25, 2015)

for F@H I'M in! ( i will sell my left hand to pay electricity bill  )


----------



## madness777 (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm in for WCG with my 2600k 4.5GHz

Edit: And 3770k 4.5GHz


----------



## HammerON (Feb 25, 2015)

In with the 4770K and Q6600.
Might have something to offer for a prize donation. Need to check my inventory...


----------



## bihboy23 (Feb 25, 2015)

My rig is in, hopefully it doesn't get turned off by one of my family members


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 25, 2015)

As I mentioned in the other thread I am in!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 25, 2015)

@peche: come on in! 

Setup is simple and easy, and we'd love to have you.


----------



## Norton (Feb 25, 2015)

manofthem said:


> @peche: come on in!
> 
> Setup is simple and easy, and we'd love to have you.



There should be details/links in the OP for getting started in crunching or folding for TPU 

*3 hrs until GO time! *

We need to make sure some of our part timers like @15th Warlock know that the challenge is starting soon. How should we do that?


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 25, 2015)

My 2 engines are on, my dear Norton! 

@peche JOIN!!!! At least some hours per day!!! For me challenges are not as important in competition/prizes as the part that moves ppl to crunch for a common effort the same week/2 weeks to finish with an incredible number of PPD, sometimes those numbers are even higher than a whole month. I mean, I do like to be helping when crunching but it's even better when it's not just about the crunch game, it's also like a special event where you're happy to be and to participate, every contribution is appreciated, even the smallest one. I wasn't crunching since a year ago ... but these last weeks it all changed and I also got more motivated to continue because of the challenge. Maybe I won't be folding/crunching so long after these days, but I'll do my best, and that's the spirit, to help, more or less. Think in this way, better to crunch 1 day per year than no crunch ever, vamos viejo!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 25, 2015)

Norton said:


> We need to make sure some of our part timers like @15th Warlock know that the challenge is starting soon. How should we do that?



Keep tagging 'em
@15th Warlock
@fullinfusion

Come on guys, we could use some help!


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 25, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Keep tagging 'em
> @15th Warlock
> @fullinfusion
> 
> Come on guys, we could use some help!



OH, is @fullinfusion still in DA HOUSE?!?!?!? Come on in Brad!!!!

Edit, ok, let's try to gather more ppl here ... ummmm @DanishDevil @DaMulta @Kei @Chevalr1c @cadaveca ... anybody out there?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 25, 2015)

update the prize list post already


----------



## Arjai (Feb 25, 2015)

I am so ready.





Plus, the P4 Cruncher has 6 jobs done and another done in an hour!!

If Dano ever gets the Key I need, I'll have "Karen" up with two more cores!! For more Crunching *Powa!!*


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 25, 2015)

Shit, didn't thought to cancel uploads before ... good idea for the next one 

Blaming starts above this line, don't be too hard 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Arjai (Feb 25, 2015)

SirKeldon said:


> Shit, didn't thought to cancel uploads before ... good idea for the next one


I'm not sure how to do it. Seems that somehow the BOINC Manager refuses to upload until Challenges start....

Weird how it knows to do that.


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 25, 2015)

Lol i tried it with my fx put 1 day worth of work in the buffer and it did it before the end of the day hahaha I think it's because i did now 6 threads instead of the usual 5


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 25, 2015)

The 4p will barely have enough work to do as my internet is "miraculously restored" at 7PM EST(damn you Comcast). I was a little late adjusting my buffer yesterday, so it's very, very close. I wish I could count the WU waiting to be uploaded, but it's like counting a large jar of jelly beans!



*Go TPU WCG Team!*


----------



## peche (Feb 25, 2015)

ok i just need to know waht can i do
does it consume much wide band?

Regards


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 25, 2015)

peche said:


> ok i just need to know waht can i do
> does it consume much wide band?
> 
> Regards


Nope only electricity


----------



## Arjai (Feb 25, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> The 4p will barely have enough work to do as my internet is "miraculously restored" at 7PM EST(damn you Comcast). I was a little late adjusting my buffer yesterday, so it's very, very close. I wish I could count the WU waiting to be uploaded, but it's like counting a large jar of jelly beans!
> 
> 
> 
> *Go TPU WCG Team!*


Come on, Counting Jelly Beans is easy! You just start with one,....and when they're gone, there's none! So, you either have a bowl with one in it or none!


----------



## peche (Feb 25, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Nope only electricity


were do i sign ... i'm in !!!


----------



## Arjai (Feb 25, 2015)

peche said:


> were do i sign ... i'm in !!!


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/ions-wcg-essentials-thread.106593/


----------



## peche (Feb 25, 2015)

does its on?



im so exited...
Lol


----------



## Arjai (Feb 25, 2015)

peche said:


> does its on?
> View attachment 62945
> im so exited...
> Lol


Nice!!

Next stop, Cruncher Loony bin!! No worries, we don't bite.


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 25, 2015)

peche said:


> does its on?
> View attachment 62945
> im so exited...
> Lol


Seems like it. Go to view -> advanced view then you can see how many tasks you are running, estimated time etc. Also in tools -> computing preference you should set your CPU time to 100% because that's how it's done during a challenge


----------



## peche (Feb 25, 2015)

dude how i do get this in here TPU:




sorry for being such a noob
regards,


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 25, 2015)

*1 HOUR TO GO!!!!*

Start your engines!!!
_*Happy crunching and folding*_


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 25, 2015)

peche said:


> dude how i do get this in here TPU:
> View attachment 62946
> sorry for being such a noob
> regards,


You earn it or fake it 


SirKeldon said:


> *IT'S UP GUYS!!!*


Thought it's 00:00 UTC - thus 1 hour


----------



## peche (Feb 25, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> You earn it or fake it


lol...
and how do i link stats and craps?
in so noob


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 25, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Thought it's 00:00 UTC - thus 1 hour



Fixed, sometimes I forgot i'm in UTC+1 ... maybe it's the excite for the challenge lol


----------



## Arjai (Feb 25, 2015)

peche said:


> dude how i do get this in here TPU:
> View attachment 62946
> sorry for being such a noob
> regards,


If I remember correctly, which is hardly ever, when you pass 100,000 BOINC points, you are awarded the Cruncher Badge.


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 25, 2015)

Arjai said:


> If I remember correctly, which is hardly ever, when you pass 100,000 BOINC points, you are awarded the Cruncher Badge.


That's correct. But sometimes you just don't get it. Ask @Knoxx29 for example


----------



## FireFox (Feb 25, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> That's correct. But sometimes you just don't get it. Ask @Knoxx29 for example


Please don't say anything about it


----------



## peche (Feb 25, 2015)

@Knoxx29 dude help!


----------



## FireFox (Feb 25, 2015)

peche said:


> @Knoxx29 dude help!


I passed the 100.000 days ago and till today i have not Badge  

Note: and funny is that after I passed the 100.000 I haven't passed anymore


----------



## Arjai (Feb 25, 2015)

peche said:


> lol...
> and how do i link stats and craps?
> in so noob


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/ions-wcg-essentials-thread.106593/

FreeDC.

Enter your id from the "Settings", "My Profile" on the WCG site.

Then you can see your performance numbers. Perhaps bookmark these pages for a few days from now.

Instead keep your eye's peeled on this thread...Milestones.


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 25, 2015)

peche said:


> @Knoxx29 dude help!


You get one when you hit 100k BOINC not WCG points which for me and my FX 6300 would be a month of crunching i guess. I am now half way there. You can check your profile here:

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/stat/viewMemberInfo.do?userName=peche

and i guess tomorrow on boincstat also


----------



## Arjai (Feb 25, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I passed the 100.000 days ago and till today i have not Badge
> 
> Note: and funny is that after I passed the 100.000 I haven't passed anymore


Patience, Butterfly, all good things take time....


----------



## peche (Feb 25, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Seems like it. Go to view -> advanced view then you can see how many tasks you are running, estimated time etc. Also in tools -> computing preference you should set your CPU time to 100% because that's how it's done during a challenge


can you post a screenshot just for compare and learn


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 25, 2015)

Trying to setup BOINC Client in one of my 2 linux servers with no graphics environment, let's see how it goes, if I succeed and in both computers temps can hold, count 8 more threads for the challenge


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 25, 2015)

peche said:


> can you post a screenshot just for compare and learn



You mean this?



Spoiler


----------



## Arjai (Feb 25, 2015)

Computing Preferences...




USE AT MOST...





Cool?


----------



## Bow (Feb 25, 2015)

Locked & Loaded


----------



## Arjai (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm gonna be LOADED, and since I'm not now, I better remember my keys. Or, I'll be LOCKED out of my place!


----------



## peche (Feb 25, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> You mean this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks so much dude...!


----------



## peche (Feb 25, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Computing Preferences...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pretty much fella!


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 25, 2015)

In to help as you knew already.


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 25, 2015)

Yay!!!! 8 more threads you can count in!!! Both linux servers are working and apparently holding temperatures, i'll re-check in a few hours but final count for this challenge atm:

Intel Core i5 2500K @ 4.41 GHz (4 threads)
Intel Xeon CPU E3-1225 V2 @ 3.20GHz (4 threads)
Intel Core2Quad Q8200 @ 2.33 GHz (4 threads)
Intel Atom N2800 @ 1.86 GHz (4 threads)

A true 4x4 lol


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 26, 2015)

Commencing WU dump. Got down so low on WU's that only 16 of 48 cores had work(33% CPU usage).


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 26, 2015)

peche said:


> dude how i do get this in here TPU:
> View attachment 62946
> sorry for being such a noob
> regards,













Get 100000 points after that.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 26, 2015)

It's ON like KONG!!

how'd 'ja like that, @manofthem



Let the downloads, BEGIN!!!

P.S. I hope we don't break WCG!!


----------



## theonedub (Feb 26, 2015)

Of course my PC decides that *now *it will reconnect to the WiFi automatically. Thanks, WiFi adapter. Thanks 

Still in, just with no WUs in tow.


----------



## Fakex (Feb 26, 2015)

Nice Project!
Just registered to take part and hoping this is how its supposed to look like:


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 26, 2015)

Correct Fakex! Way to go =)

Welcome to TPU and welcome to the WCG TPU Team


----------



## Arjai (Feb 26, 2015)

Fakex said:


> Nice Project.
> Just registered to take part and hoping this is how its suppoed to look like:
> View attachment 62949


That's it! Now scroll up a few posts and make sure you are at 100%


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 26, 2015)

theonedub said:


> Of course my PC decides that *now *it will reconnect to the WiFi automatically. Thanks, WiFi adapter. Thanks
> 
> Still in, just with no WUs in tow.


Wait are you saying that someone actually had a GENUINE problem with the internet connection?


----------



## Arjai (Feb 26, 2015)

Please read. *WCG is gonna go down on SATURDAY!!!*

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/wcgrid-news-and-talking-points.207154/page-2#post-3245594

Thank you, and you're welcome.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 26, 2015)

Arjai said:


> If Dano ever gets the Key I need, I'll have "Karen" up with two more cores!!




Just shot ya the key in a PM @Arjai 

Sorry for the delay my friend.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 26, 2015)

got a core i3 towards the cause, setting up WCG now.  its a HP Split X2 with a cracked screen, but screens dont affect crunching


----------



## Norton (Feb 26, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Commencing WU dump. Got down so low on WU's that only 16 of 48 cores had work(33% CPU usage).



Gonna have to call a plumber after this dump.... started 20 minutes ago and still going!


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Feb 26, 2015)

damn it. I miss this one. Sure I'll crunch on my 4770k


----------



## peche (Feb 26, 2015)

TRWOV said:


> Get 100000 points after that.


done


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 26, 2015)

hmm my network switch has started working again, damn gremlins. Oh and a couple additions to my farm. 

I wish I could say that was uneventful but, and this may need to be put in one of the setup sticky threads. Apparently I stumbled across a bug with WCG and it caused me to have 11 pages of errors.  It seems you can't have identical rigs plugged into the same network switch. Wcg gets all shittyfied and aborts the wu's from both when they update and even goes as far as stops the rigs from getting new work. So I ended up taking one of the twin rigs off the switch and using a usb wifi adapter and all is well and WCg is happy again.


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 26, 2015)

I am in with 2 4700qm, a 2670qm, and some some i5 dual core from a laptop. I will add my phone sometime tomorrow.

My took my dump and I am now happy. I couldnt hold it anymore.

I added my phone, its amazing these little snap dragons 801 go.

My real gaming laptop is down so I couldnt add a 3920xm overclocked to hell to the pot, a real shame, it would have given me some serious points.


----------



## Recca29 (Feb 26, 2015)

main rig is down permanently. will be crunching on my Athlon 5350 machine for some time.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 26, 2015)

Challenge is on and I feel the heat already 



Knoxx29 said:


> I passed the 100.000 days ago and till today i have not Badge
> 
> Note: and funny is that after I passed the 100.000 I haven't passed anymore



After you pass 100k, the Stones become more spaced out. Take a gander below 

1-1k= every 100
2k-10k= every 1k
15k-100k= every 5k
150k-1M= every 50k
1.1M-2M= every 100k
2.5M-10M= every 500k
11M-20M= every 1M
25M-100M= every 5M
100M-200M= every 10M
300M-Buzz Lightyear= every 100M


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 26, 2015)

Tomorrow is going to be a lovely points day.


----------



## xvi (Feb 26, 2015)

manofthem said:


> 300M-Buzz Lightyear


300M to wha... OOOHHHH.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 26, 2015)

xvi said:


> 300M to wha... OOOHHHH.


Yep, you got it, just like anyone who has watched it will


----------



## Doc41 (Feb 26, 2015)

Best of luck guys and go TEAM TPU!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Feb 26, 2015)

I´m not in for this competition, but I want to show my support to all chuncrers, and despite not being in the competition I still crunch when I can.

Good luck to you all and God bless the humanity inside us .


----------



## Norton (Feb 26, 2015)

*** UPDATE ***

The prize post has been started but it is in draft mode atm and not complete- will be reviewing the donations so far and updating accordingly over the next day or so. Will post a notice when it's completed 



ST.o.CH said:


> I´m not in for this competition, but I want to show my support to all chuncrers, and despite not being in the competition I still crunch when I can.
> 
> Good luck to you all and God bless the humanity inside us .



Thanks for checking in and showing your support!


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 26, 2015)

Norton said:


> *** UPDATE ***
> 
> The prize post has been started but it is in draft mode atm and not complete- will be reviewing the donations so far and updating accordingly over the next day or so. Will post a notice when it's completed


Are you saying there is more?


----------



## Norton (Feb 26, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Are you saying there is more?





I just need to go through the threads discussing this challenge and my PM's to make sure I got everything listed from everyone that donated.

*note- We may need a little help with shipping charges so drop me a PM if you want to help there also.


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 26, 2015)

Wow, I know the day didn't finished yet and 94 active folders for TPU today as free-dc says for 1st day challenge, not bad, come on, let's be 100 tomorrow!!!

Congrats team and keep up the good crunch!!!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Feb 26, 2015)

I'll have to work out WCG. Never used it because it didn't like my PC. I'll see what I can do for the challenge. You guys might have a flood of questions soon.


----------



## st2000 (Feb 27, 2015)

is it ok to earn 10k points in 24 hours?)


----------



## Norton (Feb 27, 2015)

st2000 said:


> is it ok to earn 10k points in 24 hours?)



All points are welcome- if you want in on the prizes you will need to produce results daily throughout the challenge and reach a minimum goal by the end (5k FreeDC points- which is 35,000 WCG points)

**note-* Check the 2nd post on prize elligibility as some of region dependent


----------



## st2000 (Feb 27, 2015)

heh, i just want to help cause i think it's realy important
if there will be prizes for this, i'm absolutely glad, but it's not the main reason)


----------



## Norton (Feb 27, 2015)

**** UPDATE***
Prize list update- see post #2 for more details, etc...
Here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...to-crunch-fold-win-stuff.210158/#post-3244957

Grand Prize: Win an Asus Crosshair V motherboard and an AMD FX-8350 CPU** - donated by [B]@twilyth[/B]
*available to Team members in the USA due to shipping costs (PM to discuss if outside of this area)
*Newbie Prize: Win a Crunching Rig** (donated by the TPU WCG crunching Team/built by *@ThE_MaD_ShOt* )
*available to Team members in the USA due to shipping costs (PM to discuss if outside of this area)
Specifications/Details
TBA
*Qualifications/additional requirements for the Newbie Prize:
- coming soon*
The winners of the Grand Prize(s) will need to declare that he/she will dedicate a minimum of 6 months crunching for the Team WCG-TPU on the rig.
*
Hardware/Software/Etc prizes *(1)
*- $25 Paypal gift (x2) donated by @Norton *(2)
*- $20 Paypal gift donated by @Bow* (2)
*- $35 Paypal gift donated by @theonedub *(2)
*- Fractal Design Kelvin S36 AIO cooler donated by @sneekypeet *(3)
*- Cougar 600M gaming mouse donated by @sneekypeet *(3)(4)
*- Tt eSPORTS Black V2 laser mouse donated by @sneekypeet *(3)(4)
*- Mystery prize donated by @sneekypeet* (3)
*- Samsung 840 EVO 250 GB SSD donated by @64K *(3)
Note(s):
(1)-If anyone is interested in donating a prize- please contact me
(2)-Paypal gifts are only available where Paypal is available
(3) Unless stated otherwise, hardware prizes are available to Team members in the USA- shipping would be too difficult otherwise (availability to Canada/Mexico or other areas is possible- PM me to discuss options)
(4) Mice offered are review samples and are 100% functional however they have been disassembled, which means no warranty as the evidence of this is visible.
*Game giveaway-* hosted by @manofthem
Link: TBA

*Thanks again to all of the folks helping out with the prizes and crunching/folding with their rigs!!!*


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 27, 2015)

st2000 said:


> is it ok to earn 10k points in 24 hours?)


Absolutely, the more ppd the better.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm working on the Game Giveaway now, hoping to have it up in the not-so-distant-future.................

Big thanks to all that donated.  You'll be named in the thread.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 27, 2015)

in for cash/PP gift prizes only, oh, and the SSD


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 27, 2015)

dam tagn my name shit  ppl?  thank you 

dont you all know what call rejection is?  

I'll fire up tonight before bed and @Norton @manofthem thanks for the PM on this challenge. I don't frequent here much anymore but count me in for some numbers.

If someone can PM me with the notepad info to instantly update the points that be great.... and I could use a new ssd 

*FUCK CANCER!!!!*


----------



## t_ski (Feb 27, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Please read. *WCG is gonna go down on SATURDAY!!!*


Yep, me and WCG are going out drinking on my unofficial birthday


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 27, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Yep, me and WCG are going out drinking on my unofficial birthday


Happy BD Ski

And installed and running now


----------



## bubbleawsome (Feb 27, 2015)

How do I check the PPD? Or any of my stats? I just see percents. 
I think I'm working on a mapping cancer markers? Is that something I should be doing?
EDIT: And one project on each core? I'm guessing that's why there is such a backlong and why more cores matter.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 27, 2015)

fullinfusion said:


> Happy BD Ski
> 
> And installed and running now



Glad we got you in here Brad, that's sweet!  




bubbleawsome said:


> How do I check the PPD? Or any of my stats? I just see percents.
> I think I'm working on a mapping cancer markers? Is that something I should be doing?
> EDIT: And one project on each core? I'm guessing that's why there is such a backlong and why more cores matter.



We used Free-DC for daily ppd, Milestones, pie etc.  Projects are completely personal; you can do all, or you can do those that matter most to you.

And yes, 1 WU per thread.





And sorry, I'm taking forever to post the games.  @thebluebumblebee made me promise to post the Stones early tonight ( , just kidding), and I was working on that for a bit because of the plethora of Stones tonight   Now trying to finish the picture for the giveaway so I can post.  Seee ya'll soon.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 27, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Glad we got you in here Brad, that's sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank's Matt, thats the site I wanted to view


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 27, 2015)

I think the program remembered my rig cus it gave a shit pile of work all at once.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 27, 2015)

manofthem said:


> made me promise to post the Stones early tonight


Wait, what?  No no no, I was trying to warn you that you'd have LOTS to do, so not to wait until the last minute.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 27, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Wait, what?  No no no, I was trying to warn you that you'd have LOTS to do, so not to wait until the last minute.



I know bro, you were right; the list was extensive.  I was just joking and trying to be cute about it   I didn't mean anything negative about it towards ya 




Also, game giveaway is up
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...inters-end-wcg-challenge.210235/#post-3246259


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 27, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I know bro, you were right; the list was extensive.  I was just joking and trying to be cute about it   I didn't mean anything negative about it towards ya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought so....


----------



## bubbleawsome (Feb 27, 2015)

Well, my tentative overclock seems rock stable so far, I guess I'm going! 

With WCG going down tomorrow and me being at school I might eat up my WU buffer, but I have two left for each core and it's estimating 2 hours each so I might be able to add a few more into the buffer if I catch it early tomorrow morning.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 27, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> Well, my tentative overclock seems rock stable so far, I guess I'm going!
> 
> With WCG going down tomorrow and me being at school I might eat up my WU buffer, but I have two left for each core and it's estimating 2 hours each so I might be able to add a few more into the buffer if I catch it early tomorrow morning.



You'll know if your overclock is unstable running BOINC. It'll error out or just crash the pc, so if that hands happened, sounds like youre solid. 

And your post reminder me that I wanted to up my buffer to a few days just in case the Saturday downage takes longer. It would suck to run out of work mid challenge.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Feb 27, 2015)

Ok, I coulda swore I read it in this thread, but maybe it's the sleep deprivation. ()
Was someone talking about how the points are counted differently? Like 3k WCG pints count as 1k BIONIC points? Maybe I should wait until I sleep to ask these things, but you guys have my curiosity. Also, how do I increase the work buffer?

Either way, I'll see you guys in the morning. Happy crunching!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 27, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> Ok, I coulda swore I read it in this thread, but maybe it's the sleep deprivation. ()
> Was someone talking about how the points are counted differently? Like 3k WCG pints count as 1k BIONIC points? Maybe I should wait until I sleep to ask these things, but you guys have my curiosity. Also, how do I increase the work buffer?
> 
> Either way, I'll see you guys in the morning. Happy crunching!



Yes, that was @Norton who said it but I don't remember where exactly.

1 BOINC pt = 7 WCG pts. WCG pts will thus be 7 times higher; Free-DC shows BOINC pts.

He alludes to it here but I'm thinking of another post... 



Norton said:


> All points are welcome- if you want in on the prizes you will need to produce results daily throughout the challenge and reach a minimum goal by the end (5k FreeDC points- which is 35,000 WCG points)


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 27, 2015)

Yep, someone explained to me earlier about the points, it seems they count them in dog years, divide by seven.
So if you have 7,000 WCG points, that counts as 1,000 points for some unknown reason.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 27, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> Ok, I coulda swore I read it in this thread, but maybe it's the sleep deprivation. ()
> Was someone talking about how the points are counted differently? Like 3k WCG pints count as 1k BIONIC points? Maybe I should wait until I sleep to ask these things, but you guys have my curiosity. Also, *how do I increase the work buffer?*



Open BOINC > Tools > Computing Preferences > Minimum Work Buffer / Max Additional Work Buffer. Buffer is measured in days 

Also found that bit we were talking about finally:



Norton said:


> You need to reach 100,000 FreeDC/BOINC points here to get your badge:
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=968859
> 
> Quick tip- 1 FreeDC/BOINC point= 7 WCG points


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 27, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Open BOINC > Tools > Computing Preferences > Minimum Work Buffer / Max Additional Work Buffer. Buffer is measured in days


Just wanted to point out these steps are for the Advanced view of Boinc, basic view doesn't display the buffer.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 27, 2015)

Who the hell is SNURK and Friends and is that some God-tier sandbagging or what? They are at best a 3 Million point team normally. Time to "kick it up" and mow these suckers down.


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 27, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Who the hell is SNURK and Friends and is that some God-tier sandbagging or what? They are at best a 3 Million point team normally. Time to "kick it up" and mow these suckers down.


Doesn't matter if they are 3M team, we should take them over tomorrow


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 27, 2015)

2 days ago, Mr Kermit transferred over from University Of Illinois-Champlaign to SNURK and Friends and he is a heavy hitter. Looks like he just freelances and bounces around(Trolling Challenge's along the way). 1.3M Boinc Points(9M+ WCG PPD) per day is something to be reckoned with.


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 27, 2015)

In any case it's all going for a good cause, doesnt matter if we are first or second


----------



## st2000 (Feb 27, 2015)

hm, i'm just glad to see that cause "every coin(point) helps"©
even if we compete with them and win/lose, it's just great to help community with research)

offtop: i heard about this oportunity randomly and about 2-3 days ago, i've never heard of it and now i'm just a bit happy that knowledge and possibility to do some good things)
after chalenge i wont exit from this program)just wont 24h/day, but still 14-18h/day


----------



## Nordic (Feb 27, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> 2 days ago, Mr Kermit transferred over from University Of Illinois-Champlaign to SNURK and Friends and he is a heavy hitter. Looks like he just freelances and bounces around(Trolling Challenge's along the way). 1.3M Boinc Points(9M+ WCG PPD) per day is something to be reckoned with.


What hardware does he use?


----------



## Norton (Feb 27, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> 2 days ago, Mr Kermit transferred over from University Of Illinois-Champlaign to SNURK and Friends and he is a heavy hitter. Looks like he just freelances and bounces around(Trolling Challenge's along the way). 1.3M Boinc Points(9M+ WCG PPD) per day is something to be reckoned with.



Mr Kermit went from no ppd to his current astronomical level in two days- If we take second to that kind of effort and we put our all into it then we earned a well respected spot in the challenge and WCG won by having that much extra work done..


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 27, 2015)

james888 said:


> What hardware does he use?


A lot - Yesterdays runtime:
MrKermit  7:270:10:27:54

Thats 7 times our GoBuuku and he runs more CPUs than I care to count.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 27, 2015)

im going to opt out of prizes this time around, i have won several times and want to give someone else a chance to take home some hardware


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 27, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> A lot - Yesterdays runtime:
> MrKermit  7:270:10:27:54
> 
> Thats 7 times our GoBuuku and he runs more CPUs than I care to count.


I always knew there was something about him I didn't like!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 27, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> A lot - Yesterdays runtime:
> MrKermit  7:270:10:27:54
> 
> Thats 7 times our GoBuuku and he runs more CPUs than I care to count.


3,877 device installations for MrKermit!
Edit: Imagine the "hosts" list on FDC if he allowed it.
Edit II: Snurk's results are curious.  They have more OET (192,981) than UGM (162,390) results!  They really seem to cherry pick their projects.  Very low percentage of CEP's.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 27, 2015)

I have my 4770k going now, and it doesnt look like I am getting that many points out of it. I just submitted 3 work items, and my points only went up by about ~100. Is this normal. I get close to ~200pts per work item that got reported on my pentium chip.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 27, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I have my 4770k going now, and it doesnt look like I am getting that many points out of it. I just submitted 3 work items, and my points only went up by about ~100. Is this normal. I get close to ~200pts per work item that got reported on my pentium chip.


You don't get immediate credit for work submitted.  Every WU that is done for WCG has to be done by 2 or more people.  When those results match, those who submitted that WU get the credit.  Sometimes, the completed WU can sit in "Results Status" for weeks.
In my experience, a CPU won't hit its average for 7-10 days, and the PPD always bounces around.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 27, 2015)

Why am I getting this and how do I fix it?
*Notice from BOINC*
Missing start tag in cc_config.xml


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 27, 2015)

fullinfusion said:


> Why am I getting this and how do I fix it?
> *Notice from BOINC*
> Missing start tag in cc_config.xml


Are you using the latest client?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm now using the 7.2.42(x64) and the msg isn't there anymore.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 27, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> 3,877 device installations for MrKermit!
> Edit: Imagine the "hosts" list on FDC if he allowed it.
> Edit II: Snurk's results are curious.  They have more OET (192,981) than UGM (162,390) results!  They really seem to cherry pick their projects.  Very low percentage of CEP's.


The other day I notice that OET have a lot of runtime (almost the same as MCM). When I look at my list of waiting WUs I'm wondering that I did wrong since only 2% is OET.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 27, 2015)

Sorry to bother and DP but how do I make the client update as soon as the job is done?

If I make a notepad of this is when I get the missing start tag.

Is there something missing? @Norton @BUCK NASTY @manofthem @SirKeldon

< cc_config>
< options>
< report_results_immediately>1</report_results_immediately>
< /options>
< /cc_config>


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 27, 2015)

fullinfusion said:


> Sorry to bother and DP but how do I make the client update as soon as the job is done?
> 
> If I make a notepad of this is when I get the missing start tag.
> 
> ...


I have ONE rig that reports when it completes a job (very old client on XP) the rest live their own life (2-8 hour between upload) with the same setting. Good luck in finding the correct way of setting your systems up.


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 27, 2015)

Any idea why I am getting this? I added a 8 core xeon in the mix but seems it doesnt want to have more than 10 tasks. I put 10 day buffer limit and 20 GB for it and i still get this...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 27, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Any idea why I am getting this? I added a 8 core xeon in the mix but seems it doesnt want to have more than 10 tasks. I put 10 day buffer limit and 20 GB for it and i still get this...


10 days is too long - the WU's will time out before you get to them.


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 27, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> 10 days is too long - the WU's will time out before you get to them.


I am completely aware but i have only 10 WUs and it's a 8 core machine so was being desperate to get more tasks and assigned 20 GB and 10 days


----------



## manofthem (Feb 27, 2015)

I think Mr Kermit deserves it because his name is Mr Kermit 



fullinfusion said:


> Sorry to bother and DP but how do I make the client update as soon as the job is done?
> 
> If I make a notepad of this is when I get the missing start tag.
> 
> ...



You could try @FordGT90Concept's little *utility* which should configure to upload immediately


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 27, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> I am completely aware but i have only 10 WUs and it's a 8 core machine so was being desperate to get more tasks and assigned 20 GB and 10 days


Did you just start this system?


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 27, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Did you just start this system?


Yes and I was hoping to load it up with tasks before the downtime....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 27, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Yes and I was hoping to load it up with tasks before the downtime....


The client has to know how fast the system is so it knows how many WU's to download for a given time.  The system has to finish some (sorry, I don't know how many) WU's first.


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 27, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The client has to know how fast the system is so it knows how many WU's to download for a given time.  The system has to finish some (sorry, I don't know how many) WU's first.


Hmm I thought that's what the benchmark is that runs initially


----------



## peche (Feb 27, 2015)

11 tasks pending, 8 tasks runing ... 1 ready to report.... 
how do i put the computer to auto add tasks ?
as son this finishes... new proyect / tasks can come in?


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 27, 2015)

In the advanced settings there is minimum and maximum buffer. since there is a scheduled 16 hours maintenance you should try and get at least 1 day worth of tasks


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 27, 2015)

*Database Upgrade: Saturday, February 28, 2015 at 03:00:00 UTC*
That's just over 3 hours and 40 minutes from now.  As @krusha03 just mentioned, it's a good idea to have the client set to at least 1 day of tasks, total between "Minimum work buffer" and "Max additional buffer":


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm searching for the thing via "boinccmd" tool, any Linux user around that uses just the console to set this up? 

All I can find is automated scripts to update once in a while which I don't need cause they won't work at all ...


*EDIT: 
*
According tho the BOINC FAQ Commands ... i can see this

*--set_debts URL1 std1 ltd1 [URL2 std2 ltd2 ...]*
_Used to (re-)set the short term and long term debts of any given project. Usage: boinccmd --set_debts http://setiathome.berkeley.edu 0 0 (to reset the short term and long term debts on Seti@Home)._

Is the most appropiated setting but I really don't know, any clues? I think limits should be specified in seconds (as linux gives me the information for WUs) but honestly IDK if this is the setting. Throw me some light if you know it for sure! =)


----------



## Norton (Feb 27, 2015)

@krusha03 a new setup only gets a small batch of work initially. Once that work is done the buffer will load up with work properly.

Also, if you're manually updating in your BOINC Manager you need to wait for the _communication deferred_ timer to time out first- takes 2 minutes to do that


----------



## madness777 (Feb 28, 2015)

Guys, I have 2x 5870 in CF, can I use them to up the crunching a bit? They're not being used at all, everything is enabled for them to work. Under Properties it says ''Don't fetch tasks for AMD/ATI GPU: Project has no apps for AMD/ATI GPU.''
Does that mean there are just no projects assigned for it at the moment?


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 28, 2015)

Can't get the command to work with the number of seconds for a day ... and neither with a lower value at the first one ... lost here on how to improve buffer in Linux 

*Edit: *Guess I'll be up till 3:00 UTC to do the last manual update in the servers


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 28, 2015)

Always up for a good challenge. Count me in.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 28, 2015)

madness777 said:


> Guys, I have 2x 5870 in CF, can I use them to up the crunching a bit? They're not being used at all, everything is enabled for them to work. Under Properties it says ''Don't fetch tasks for AMD/ATI GPU: Project has no apps for AMD/ATI GPU.''
> Does that mean there are just no projects assigned for it at the moment?


There's no work for GPU's at this time.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 28, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> *Database Upgrade: Saturday, February 28, 2015 at 03:00:00 UTC*
> That's just over 3 hours and 40 minutes from now.  As @krusha03 just mentioned, it's a good idea to have the client set to at least 1 day of tasks, total between "Minimum work buffer" and "Max additional buffer":


I have a 3 day buffer set on all my rigs, so i'm good.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 28, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I have a 3 day buffer set on all my rigs, so i'm good.



I usually only have half a day buffer on my rigs, but now it's at 2 or 3 days during the challenge. I keep it low out of old habit. When I first started in, I had quite a few issues with this and that, so I ended up aborting a bit, which made me haz a sad. After that I decided a low buffer just in case, but now it's not as much of an issue


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 28, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I usually only have half a day buffer on my rigs, but now it's at 2 or 3 days during the challenge. I keep it low out of old habit. When I first started in, I had quite a few issues with this and that, so I ended up aborting a bit, which made me haz a sad. After that I decided a low buffer just in case, but now it's not as much of an issue


When you first started it was right in the middle of the gpu unit's wasn't it?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 28, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I think Mr Kermit deserves it because his name is
> 
> 
> You could try @FordGT90Concept's little *utility* which should configure to upload immediately


yup I found it and it worked like a charm.


----------



## Norton (Feb 28, 2015)

Challenge results Day 1 (2/26/2015)
*note- results will be posted 12-24hrs after each challenge day due to the way WCG updates are done

We did a great job Team and took *2nd place* with *8,443,939 points*... *1st place* goes to *SNURK and friends*- they increased their daily output by nearly *600%* to take 1st Place with* 12,424,746 points* 



Spoiler:  results for Day 1











*Great job Team- WCG wins with every point generated!*


----------



## Arjai (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## manofthem (Feb 28, 2015)

2 counts of good news: 

1) My bro first up boinc on his 4670k late last night so that's a little addition 

And 2) even better. Heard back from @15th Warlock and he's going to be joining us again too!  

Stop by Warlock and say Hi when you can, get in on goodness here!


----------



## Norton (Feb 28, 2015)

manofthem said:


> 2 counts of good news:
> 
> 1) My bro first up boinc on his 4670k late last night so that's a little addition
> 
> ...



Awesome to have *@15th Warlock* and *bro_ofthem*(?) joining in!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 28, 2015)

Thank you Matt!

Sorry I'm late to the party, I have no excuse, all my PCs are up and running the BOINC client, will hopefully start spooling with new tasks pretty soon!

OK, it's time to show them who's the boss again guys, let's rock TPU!!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 28, 2015)

Norton said:


> Awesome to have *@15th Warlock* and *bro_ofthem*(?) joining in!



Lol, that's great, bro_ofthem! . Bro_ofthem needs a slap for being late though. I texted him repeatedly for days 



15th Warlock said:


> Thank you Matt!
> 
> Sorry I'm late to the party, I have no excuse, all my PCs are up and running the BOINC client, will hopefully start spooling with new tasks pretty soon!
> 
> OK, it's time to show them who's the boss again guys, let's rock TPU!!



It's a pleasure to have you again, thank you for joins us!   

I'm guessing the connection issues have to do with the WCG maintenance. Let us know if it doesn't get resolved in a timely manner!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 28, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Lol, that's great, bro_ofthem! . Bro_ofthem needs a slap for being late though. I texted him repeatedly for days
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'll let you know, I keep getting that "waiting to contact project servers" message in all but one of my clients, hopefully I can start crunching soon! 



Norton said:


> Awesome to have *@15th Warlock* and *bro_ofthem*(?) joining in!



It's always a pleasure, I apologize for joining at the 11th hour, haven't been visiting the forum as often as I would like to :/


----------



## manofthem (Feb 28, 2015)

15th Warlock said:


> I'll let you know, I keep getting that "waiting to contact project servers" message in all but one of my clients, hopefully I can start crunching soon!



Keep us up to date on that issue.  Hopefully it'll be gone quickly.



> It's always a pleasure, I apologize for joining at the 11th hour, haven't been visiting the forum as often as I would like to :/



No apology!  It's a pleasure to have you back aboard!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Feb 28, 2015)

My poor chip has been bouncing around 90-100c for the past 48 hours. I didn't keep a close eye on it because my temp sensors didn't go off, I didn't feel throttle, and the fan didn't ramp up much.


It's not dead, but daaaaaaannnngggggg.
I'm going to clean out the machine, but I think I need more fans as I only have one blowing air through the entire case.
Last time I ran it this hard it was only about a month ago and it was in the high 70's, but that is to be expected with a 1.3v OC and the crappiest $40 air cooler ever. (seriously, look at the TPU charts. The NZXT T40 isn't great)

I'll try to keep returning points, but I'm not sure if I will be able to.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 28, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> My poor chip has been bouncing around 90-100c for the past 48 hours. I didn't keep a close eye on it because my temp sensors didn't go off, I didn't feel throttle, and the fan didn't ramp up much.


Where did you see those temps?
Are you sure that's not just the CPU usage being shown?


----------



## manofthem (Feb 28, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> My poor chip has been bouncing around 90-100c for the past 48 hours. I didn't keep a close eye on it because my temp sensors didn't go off, I didn't feel throttle, and the fan didn't ramp up much.
> 
> 
> It's not dead, but daaaaaaannnngggggg.
> ...



Is that the 4670k?  I wouldn't worry too much about it, those things are resilient   Same thing happened to my 4790 after messing with the AIO cooler, fans werne't spinning and the chip was maxed out at like 95.  It's still kicking 

But it sounds like a little drop in OC or at least voltage is in order.  With these cpus, a decent cooler is necessary for a decent OC.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Feb 28, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Where did you see those temps?
> Are you sure that's not just the CPU usage being shown?


Afterburner. Positive it was temps.


manofthem said:


> Is that the 4670k?  I wouldn't worry too much about it, those things are resilient   Same thing happened to my 4790 after messing with the AIO cooler, fans werne't spinning and the chip was maxed out at like 95.  It's still kicking
> 
> But it sounds like a little drop in OC or at least voltage is in order.  With these cpus, a decent cooler is necessary for a decent OC.


 It is the 4670k. I dropped from 4.2@1.285v to stock@1.120v. It's fast enough for me at stock anyway.
Still going to clean it though.

I have to wonder what my power usage was. Games using ~60% were going to 60w. 100c and 1.285v along with full load and possibly AVX. I wouldn't be surprised if I was hitting the 110w limit I set.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 28, 2015)

This is what SNURK and Friends team is saying right now:


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 28, 2015)

Norton said:


> @krusha03 a new setup only gets a small batch of work initially. Once that work is done the buffer will load up with work properly.
> 
> Also, if you're manually updating in your BOINC Manager you need to wait for the _communication deferred_ timer to time out first- takes 2 minutes to do that



Well i had all 8 task being 4 hours and finishing after the maintainance would start so i did a project reset and made the profile get only FAAH hoping that enough tasks would be sent before 03:00 UTC and what do you know... This morning I wake up and 300 FAAH tasks in the buffer so I guess I am good


----------



## mauriek (Feb 28, 2015)

well as always for the past few month, 4 cores/thread my 4770K is crunching for TPU 24/7..and the rest of the thread are working for server duty to help cover their running cost so it will be self sustain WCG Rig and hope it helps.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 28, 2015)

Is anyone else having problems submitting completed tasks?
Mine keeps saying communication deferred and tasks have been building up for a while, even hitting update does nothing, it returns to the deferred message.
I checked the WCG site and that is functional.


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 28, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Is anyone else having problems submitting completed tasks?
> Mine keeps saying communication deferred and tasks have been building up for a while, even hitting update does nothing, it returns to the deferred message.
> I checked the WCG site and that is functional.


It has been said about 20 times that there will be maintainance today from 03:00 UTC for 16 hours meaning you wont be able to download or submit tasks in that time slot. Check the notices tab in your boinc client  I hope that you have increased your buffer otherwise you may run out of tasks to do :/


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm aware of that and it had stopped earlier for me for a few hours, then restarted.
The whole WCG site was unable to be accessed at that time too.
Now I can access the site but tasks are not uploading. 
If it is still maintenance then there isn't an issue, I have a couple of days of tasks waiting.


----------



## Norton (Feb 28, 2015)

Updates for the WCG shutdown can be found here:

https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,37793_lastpage,yes#lastpost

I'm guessing that we should be back to normal within 3-4 hrs


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 28, 2015)

I went out of WU's in the Xeon server, hope they're back soon cause the last thread is being processed, just one hour remaining and after that all my cores will be stopped till they reopen the DB. A real shame I couldn't find the "buffer" stuff for it 

At least, 3 of the 4 computers are still doing computational work, not a big drama 

@Knoxx29 congrats on your badge!!!  .... now what's happening with the non-star ones that are not updating correctly @Norton?


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 28, 2015)

SirKeldon said:


> I went out of WU's in the Xeon server, hope they're back soon cause the last thread is being processed, just one hour remaining and after that all my cores will be stopped till they reopen the DB. A real shame I couldn't find the "buffer" stuff for it



Have you tried changing the profile settings from the wcg website itself? it should automatically download them to boinc if you don't override them


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 28, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Have you tried changing the profile settings from the wcg website itself? it should automatically download them to boinc if you don't override them



Nope, I just augmented manually on both Windows clients the amount of buffer to be downloaded, to avoid the lack of work during the outage ... unfortunately I couldn't find any option for "boinccmd" tool to accomplish same thing in Linux (as stated here and here)

I think in the profile page for WCG there's no such option (rechecked) and neither under your Devices Profiles, where you can set up this amount of max/min work buffer thing from the WCG website?


----------



## Para_Franck (Feb 28, 2015)

Hey guys, I tried joining the challenge when I got up this morning. Got Boinc Installed but I get an error massage saying that there is no work available? Am I missing something? I am to late to join the crunching fest? 
I guess I'll just continue folding for now.


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 28, 2015)

SirKeldon said:


> Nope, I just augmented manually on both Windows clients the amount of buffer to be downloaded, to avoid the lack of work during the outage ... unfortunately I couldn't find any option for "boinccmd" tool to accomplish same thing in Linux (as stated here and here)
> 
> I think in the profile page for WCG there's no such option (rechecked) and neither under your Devices Profiles, where you can set up this amount of max/min work buffer thing from the WCG website?



If you log in, you go to settings device manager, see the profile your system is using, then devide profiles, you choose custom profile and you scroll down to the work unit cache settings. See photos:



Spoiler















Para_Franck said:


> Hey guys, I tried joining the challenge when I got up this morning. Got Boinc Installed but I get an error massage saying that there is no work available? Am I missing something? I am to late to join the crunching fest?
> I guess I'll just continue folding for now.


The servers are undergoing maintainance at the moment. You should be able to get work later today


----------



## Para_Franck (Feb 28, 2015)

OO yeah! I'm happy to join you guys with this one, I have been thinking about it for a while now. I am sure those 4,2Ghz of awesomeness will help you out.


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 28, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> If you log in, you go to settings device manager, see the profile your system is using, then devide profiles, you choose custom profile and you scroll down to the work unit cache settings. See photos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ok, I didn't realized under "Custom" you could specify that same amount of info as in advanced settings ... as I told you in previous post I rechecked it and as it was on "Maximum output" and didn't see the options over there, thought it wasn't possible. Now I see it is, guess I know what to do for the next outage on Linux servers, very appreciated help @krusha03


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 28, 2015)

Para_Franck said:


> OO yeah! I'm happy to join you guys with this one, I have been thinking about it for a while now. I am sure those 4,2Ghz of awesomeness will help you out.


That i7 with HT will crunch 8 WUs at the same time like there is no tomorrow 



SirKeldon said:


> Oh ok, I didn't realized under "Custom" you could specify that same amount of info as in advanced settings ... as I told you in previous post I rechecked it and as it was on "Maximum output" and didn't see the options over there, thought it wasn't possible. Now I see it is, guess I know what to do for the next outage on Linux servers, very appreciated help @krusha03



No problem, glad i could help


----------



## Norton (Feb 28, 2015)

WCG maintenance is completed- uploads and downloads of work seems to be doing fine atm


----------



## st2000 (Feb 28, 2015)

is this ok?cause tasks dont update

and yea, got no problems with internet


----------



## Para_Franck (Feb 28, 2015)

Norton said:


> WCG maintenance is completed- uploads and downloads of work seems to be doing fine atm


Confirmed, working well here. It's time to turn on the case fans.


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 28, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Doesn't matter if they are 3M team, we should take them over tomorrow





BUCK NASTY said:


> 2 days ago, Mr Kermit transferred over from University Of Illinois-Champlaign to SNURK and Friends and he is a heavy hitter. Looks like he just freelances and bounces around(Trolling Challenge's along the way). 1.3M Boinc Points(9M+ WCG PPD) per day is something to be reckoned with.


I guess they are a 13M team now


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 28, 2015)

Norton said:


> WCG maintenance is completed- uploads and downloads of work seems to be doing fine atm



52 WU's uploaded, getting new tasks on the Xeon now!


----------



## Norton (Feb 28, 2015)

*Prize post updated!*
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...to-crunch-fold-win-stuff.210158/#post-3244957

Added the details and requirements for the *Newbie rig Grand prize* and a couple of *additional *hardware prizes. Check em' out! 

I've been going a little nuts trying to keep up lately so *please let me know if I missed a prize or owe you a PM to discuss a donation that you pledged.

*


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 28, 2015)

Crunching rig prize requirement edit:
- earn and display the WCG-TPU Cruncher badge (i.e. have 100k FreeDC points)*
* rig will not be shipped to the winner until this requirement is met
*or accumulate 100k FreeDc points, whatever comes first just in case you get trolled for your badge like @Knoxx29  did.*


----------



## bubbleawsome (Feb 28, 2015)

Now that the servers are back I returned an additional two WUs. Haven't cleaned it out yet as my little brother was playing on it.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 28, 2015)

I had to leave to go out of town this morning and won't be back til Monday evening, but fear not as I left the rigs crunching away!  Hopefully they'll be stable and crunch happily along, but I'll remote in once a day to check on them


----------



## bubbleawsome (Feb 28, 2015)

the 2 WUs I have left over in the client just say ready to report. Is there a setting somewhere that tells them to only send at certain times?


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 28, 2015)

powering on the Xeon X3430 Dell R310. Installing OS on it.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 28, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> the 2 WUs I have left over in the client just say ready to report. Is there a setting somewhere that tells them to only send at certain times?



By default, boinc doesn't necessarily update immediately but you can set it so easily be downloading the following the below:



manofthem said:


> You could try @FordGT90Concept's little *utility* which should configure to upload immediately


----------



## Norton (Mar 1, 2015)

Challenge results Day 2 (2/27/2015)
*note- results will be posted 12-24hrs after each challenge day due to the way WCG updates are done

We did a great job Team and are holding *2nd place* with *16,222,883 total points*... *1st place* remains with *SNURK and friends*- they continue with daily output well above their normal average with* 26,163,422 points* 


Spoiler:  results for Day 2











*Great job Team- WCG wins with every point generated!*


----------



## manofthem (Mar 1, 2015)

Good for snurk, they're rockin 

And we are doing a handsome job as well, keep up the good work TPU!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't think my x3430 will help that much for getting close to them haha! (it's alive thought) 4 core 100% for now, but will drop 50% during night


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 1, 2015)

Look at @Vinska go! (librin.so.1)


----------



## Norton (Mar 1, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Look at @Vinska go! (librin.so.1)



*100* active crunchers today also!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 1, 2015)

I cleaned out my PC today. It was a duststorm. My PSU blew out so much dust I had to sweep the porch. 




I swear I'm usually cleaner. 
I'll test the temps tomorrow, and if that doesn't work I also have two 120mm fans coming in monday. I might put one on the cooler and another one on top of the case, or make one intake one exhaust. I'll see. Also undervolted a bit
tl;dr, I expect to be crunching soon!

EDIT: Idle is 3-*8* degrees Celsius cooler.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 1, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Look at @Vinska go! (librin.so.1)



Gotta love his contribution, just wish he'd pop in a little more 



Norton said:


> *100* active crunchers today also!



Very impressive, very good challenge turn out!



bubbleawsome said:


> I cleaned out my PC today. It was a duststorm. My PSU blew out so much dust I had to sweep the porch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's weird how suddenly something can clog up and dirty a pc. It goes from running fine to clogged in no time, just nuts.

Glad you got it cleaned out though, very nice drop in temps, and I hope to see it back crunching soon


----------



## LaytonJnr (Mar 1, 2015)

Managed to hit my first million from folding (so happy ) during this excellent challenge - everyone keep up the good work, and keep crunching/folding your socks off!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 1, 2015)

Snurk is coming back to us.  We're up on them by 240,000 WCG points so far today.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 1, 2015)

Maybe it's too late but how can I join?
I would like to support the Team in this Challenge if that's possible


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 1, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Maybe it's too late but how can I join?
> I would like to support the Team in this Challenge if that's possible



You already are just keep crunching


----------



## Norton (Mar 1, 2015)

*Prize post updated!*
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...to-crunch-fold-win-stuff.210158/#post-3244957
*
- $100 Paypal gift donated by *@mjkmike 
*
and.... not sure if I announced this one 

- $20 Paypal gift donated by *@mx500torid 

Lot of prizes available...  Check em' out! 

*Please let me know if I missed a prize or owe you a PM to discuss a donation that you pledged.

*


----------



## FireFox (Mar 1, 2015)

mjkmike said:


> You already are just keep crunching


Good to know because in the last week my main Machine is Crunching 24/7 thing that normally i don't do often


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 2, 2015)

Norton said:


> *- $100 Paypal gift donated by *@mjkmike



Holy cow @mjkmike , that is an amazing donation bro!!!!!!!!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 2, 2015)

Just got a 3 WU dump thanks to the tool by GT90
I'm crunching again, and tentatively my temps are 15-40c lower. I must have really clogged the poor machine. I'll leave it over night again, and if temps are good it will be crunching 24/7 from here on out.


----------



## Arjai (Mar 2, 2015)

st2000 said:


> is this ok?cause tasks dont update
> View attachment 63031
> and yea, got no problems with internet


Yes, as long as when you click on Transfers, and it's empty. Ready to Report just means BOINC has not done a network communication, yet. The jobs have been uploaded, as per usual. Using the Settings, Device Profiles, on WCG, you can set network communication to talk more often.

That way, you'll get new jobs sooner and not have as many Ready to Reports.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 2, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Yes, as long as when you click on Transfers, and it's empty. Ready to Report just means BOINC has not done a network communication, yet. The jobs have been uploaded, as per usual. Using the Settings, Device Profiles, on WCG, you can set network communication to talk more often.
> 
> That way, you'll get new jobs sooner and not have as many Ready to Reports.


...and the WCG Config tool will set your rig to "report results immediately"

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/boinc-config-utility.188567/


----------



## Norton (Mar 2, 2015)

*Challenge results Day 2 (2/28/2015)*
*note- results will be posted 12-24hrs after each challenge day due to the way WCG updates are done

We did a great job Team and are holding *2nd place* with *23,742,153 total points*... *1st place* remains with *SNURK and friends*- they continue with daily output well above their normal average with* 36,108,181 points*. There are signs that we can catch up so hang in there Team- If we can keep our pace or bring it up a bit we can catch them!



Spoiler:  results for Day 3










*Great job Team- WCG wins with every point generated!*


----------



## Arjai (Mar 2, 2015)

t_ski said:


> ...and the WCG Config tool will set your rig to "report results immediately"
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/boinc-config-utility.188567/


Yea, Yea it's a nice tool. But us old folks had to do it ourselves.

Kids today don't even know what a touch tone phone is! Now, we've got an app for that!


----------



## t_ski (Mar 2, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Yea, Yea it's a nice tool. But us old folks had to do it ourselves.
> 
> Kids today don't even know what a touch tone phone is! Now, we've got an app for that!


Touch tone?  Don't you mean rotary phones son?

I probably out-rank you in the Old Farts Club


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 2, 2015)

Remember party lines


----------



## Arjai (Mar 2, 2015)

Rotary's yea, didn't think I had to go THAT far...

I would have but, I was so tired, have been for a bit, I couldn't remember what they were called!


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 2, 2015)

If the temps hold in a 3770 I just rented from Hetzner .... count 8 more threads from me till the end of the challenge and probably for some months, crunching now with 24 threads

Let's win this challenge!!!!


----------



## Norton (Mar 2, 2015)

SirKeldon said:


> If the temps hold in a 3770 I just rented from Hetzner .... count 8 more threads from me till the end of the challenge and probably for some months, crunching now with 24 threads
> 
> Let's win this challenge!!!!



May start up my son's old laptop for some added power. It's a Core i5 iirc and I've been meaning to go through it to get it ready to sell anyway


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 2, 2015)

Norton said:


> May start up my son's old laptop for some added power. It's a Core i5 iirc and I've been meaning to go through it to get it ready to sell anyway



Don't forget the eggs, after 30 mins, that laptop will be like a stove!!! Profit it before selling it in all senses 

CRUNCH, FOLD AND ROCK&ROLL!!! 

EDIT: Dunno what they put on my morning coffee!! I feel hyperactive lol!


----------



## Norton (Mar 2, 2015)

SirKeldon said:


> Don't forget the eggs, after 30 mins, that laptop will be like a stove!!! Profit it before selling it in all senses
> 
> CRUNCH, FOLD AND ROCK&ROLL!!!



Not worried about that... it will have so many fans under it that it will hover!!!


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 2, 2015)

Norton said:


> Not worried about that... it will have so many fans under it that it will hover!!!


I am runing my Dell at a toasty 82C now since the start of the challenge 24/7. They say it's a workstation laptop so it better not fail


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 2, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> I am runing my Dell at a toasty 82C now since the start of the challenge 24/7. They say it's a workstation laptop so it better not fail



Nice to hear that, the 3770 is topping at 73-74ºC ... I think it will be left on


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 2, 2015)

SirKeldon said:


> Nice to hear that, the 3770 is topping at 73-74ºC ... I think it will be left on


Just check the temperature margin to tjmax using coretemp. I have about 15-20C margin so I am not really worried for the CPU but since the whole case is warming up my hard drives are reaching 45C. Datasheet says 60C max temp so again... Let's hope for the best


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 2, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Just check the temperature margin to tjmax using coretemp. I have about 15-20C margin so I am not really worried for the CPU but since the whole case is warming up my hard drives are reaching 45C. Datasheet says 60C max temp so again... Let's hope for the best



Can't do that, it's a linux server so no real option to get CoreTemp there. Also server is in Germany, so no real access to the cabinet ... I read those 3770 temps are a lil bit higher but not worrying, i'll leave it as now ... and if crashes/breaks ... at least it's not hardware that I bought, it's just rented ... so supposedly it should be replaced if fails, let's hope for the best as you say


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 2, 2015)

Wished I could have put the new machine I built for a friend online! Those 16 threads would have helped a bunch!


----------



## Bow (Mar 2, 2015)

brandonwh64 said:


> Wished I could have put the new machine I built for a friend online! Those 16 threads would have helped a bunch!



Ask him.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 2, 2015)

brandonwh64 said:


> Wished I could have put the new machine I built for a friend online! Those 16 threads would have helped a bunch!


Or tell him you need to ensure that the system is 100% stable and you need to run this program called boinc for the next few days


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 2, 2015)

Bow said:


> Ask him.



Its already packed up to be shipped


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 2, 2015)

10k more till i am at 100,000.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 2, 2015)

mjkmike said:


> Remember party lines


Yup. we had one with my grandmother (Dad's mom) and my uncle (Mom's brother) down across our driveway, and at the end of our driveway, respectively.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm NOT happy with my PPD. I selected all projects, work buffer from .02 to 3 days * did that last night from my cell* and I wonder what the hell is going on? Any ideas ppl?

If I knew how to remote access my rig from my phone I'd change a few settings. I forgot to disable antivirus program and a few apps... This is depressing to say the least and being 700 miles from home I won't be able to get back till Wednesday night or Thursday morning.

HELP me before my ocd really kicks in and a panic attack happens


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 2, 2015)

fullinfusion said:


> I'm NOT happy with my PPD. I selected all projects, work buffer from .02 to 3 days * did that last night from my cell* and I wonder what the hell is going on? Any ideas ppl?
> 
> If I knew how to remote access my rig from my phone I'd change a few settings. I forgot to disable antivirus program and a few apps... This is depressing to say the least and being 700 miles from home I won't be able to get back till Wednesday night or Thursday morning.
> 
> HELP me before my ocd really kicks in and a panic attack happens


Check your run-time. MCMs can take long time to get validated.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm not sure how to check it from here atm. I was able to get the wife to make a few slight bios changes for me and also to kill some background programs so I guess I'll see what happens within the next few days.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 2, 2015)

fullinfusion said:


> I'm not sure how to check it from here atm. I was able to get the wife to make a few slight bios changes for me and also to kill some background programs so I guess I'll see what happens within the next few days.


https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/ms/device/viewStatisticsByDevice.do
I didn't check the link but go to My Contribution on WCG homepage. Since you only have one CPU running Device Statistic and My Contribution History should show the same number so choose either. 8 days/day is your goal.


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 2, 2015)

Got my i3 crunching for the remainder of the challenge.  It's my daily use PC, so no gaming for a while.  A small sacrifice.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 2, 2015)

fullinfusion said:


> I'm not sure how to check it from here atm. I was able to get the wife to make a few slight bios changes for me and also to kill some background programs so I guess I'll see what happens within the next few days.


You could have teamviewer installed


----------



## manofthem (Mar 2, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> You could have teamviewer installed



Good call, I use this all the time. It's installed on my 3 machines and on my phone, and I just remote in whenever. I did that this weekend to check on my main 2 rigs just for kicks, and it worked flawlessly.  

Consider Teamviewer @fullinfusion


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 2, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Good call, I use this all the time. It's installed on my 3 machines and on my phone, and I just remote in whenever. I did that this weekend to check on my main 2 rigs just for kicks, and it worked flawlessly.
> 
> Consider Teamviewer @fullinfusion


That's how i monitor the PCs at uni as well over the weekend


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 2, 2015)

Mcm has 5 pages pending validation plus a few other jobs waiting.. Jeesh it never took so long in the past for me.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 2, 2015)

BTW unfortunatelly i lost 20 threads today (2 xeon workstations) and wont be able to use them till next weekend. I have currently my FX-6300 and 2 i5s running. Had to stop my laptop also since I had to do some work on it not on my desk


----------



## manofthem (Mar 2, 2015)

fullinfusion said:


> Mcm has 5 pages pending validation plus a few other jobs waiting.. Jeesh it never took so long in the past for me.



Your numbers don't seem to be horrible though. For perspective, my bro's 4670k was fired up a few days ago, and your CPU is putting out numbers at about a little over 1k higher than that.  CPU's take a few days to spool up so let's see how it does over 2 more days.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 2, 2015)

fullinfusion said:


> I'm NOT happy with my PPD. I selected all projects, work buffer from .02 to 3 days * did that last night from my cell* and I wonder what the hell is going on? Any ideas ppl?


You shouldn't have to disable your anti-virus, and you should be able to check your device profile online and either set it to maximum workload or custom settings.
If your device is running "default" settings, that can be changed and used as the new default.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 3, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> You shouldn't have to disable your anti-virus, and you should be able to check your device profile online and either set it to maximum workload or custom settings.
> If your device is running "default" settings, that can be changed and used as the new default.


 How would I set mine to maximum workload?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 3, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> How would I set mine to maximum workload?


*Turn it up to "11".*


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 3, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> How would I set mine to maximum workload?


Make sure that under _preferences_ that you have 100% of the processors and 100% CPU time set.


----------



## Norton (Mar 3, 2015)

*Challenge results Day 4 (3/1/2015)*
*note- results will be posted 12-24hrs after each challenge day due to the way WCG updates are done
We did a great job Team and are holding *2nd place* with *32,301,403 total points*... *1st place* remains with *SNURK and friends*- they continue with daily output well above their normal average with* 42,682,930 points*.


Spoiler:  results for Day 4










*Great job Team- WCG wins with every point generated!* 

*Don't believe that we're doing great???* 

Check out the results from Day 4 from last year's February Challenge:


Spoiler:  Feb 2014 Challenge










*That's right..... we're doing over 90% more than last year!!! *


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 3, 2015)

Norton said:


> That's right..... we doing over 90% more than last year!!!


It's gotta be @Mindweaver 's overclocked Duron!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 3, 2015)

Wow, nearly double the output at day 4 from year last!   That's really impressive! 



BUCK NASTY said:


> It's gotta be @Mindweaver 's Duron!



RIP Duron


----------



## Arjai (Mar 3, 2015)

Over a 100 member's with results! I don't know that I've seen that before, either!! Anybody remember that many contributors at one time?


----------



## Para_Franck (Mar 3, 2015)

Well I am proud to be part of these results. My computer has not been turned off since I joined. Can't wait for my next milestone. Fingers crossed, hoping to get my hands on a prize.

Keep it up everyone.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 3, 2015)

manofthem said:


> RIP Duron



Yepper sadly the Duron was in the fire.. but I was able to pull the chip.. lol but no board or ram.. I've retired it to my CPU museum which by my surprise survived the fire with only smoke damage to the cardboard box. On a higher note I'm getting ready to pull the trigger on a 2011v3 system to replace my i7 970.  I'm really down to my i7 970, i7 2600k, and a Q9550.. The i7 970 is heavily smoke damaged and I'm really surprised it's still running and crunching.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 3, 2015)

No 10 o'clock free-dc point update? Kinda curious on if my change made any difference.


----------



## Norton (Mar 3, 2015)

fullinfusion said:


> No 10 o'clock free-dc point update? Kinda curious on if my change made any difference.



Just came in a few minutes ago


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 3, 2015)

Norton said:


> Just came in a few minutes ago


Nope not on my end. Just tried my bookmark link and still the same as 3pm update


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 3, 2015)

What should the FreeDC ppd be on a 4670k? I'm seeing about 2.5k it seems.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 3, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> What should the FreeDC ppd be on a 4670k? I'm seeing about 2.5k it seems.



Should be a little higher than that. Mine is reading 3.5k yesterday, 3k today. Even that seems low to me as I was expecting more about 4.5k or thereabouts.



fullinfusion said:


> Nope not on my end. Just tried my bookmark link and still the same as 3pm update



Eh, I'm thinking something was up today because I expected another update as well, but it never came in. Maybe tomorrow will be different


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 3, 2015)

Maybe it needs to spool up then, it's only been 48 hours. Also, 45 sounds really nice.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 3, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> Maybe it needs to spool up then, it's only been 48 hours. Also, 45 sounds really nice.



Oh yes, you'll see more as it continues to spool. Mine has only reported 4 days, so I think it'll to a little higher too.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 3, 2015)

fullinfusion said:


> Nope not on my end. Just tried my bookmark link and still the same as 3pm update


WCG says my points for today are higher than yesterday.  FDC shows me much lower.


----------



## Norton (Mar 3, 2015)

fullinfusion said:


> Nope not on my end. Just tried my bookmark link and still the same as 3pm update



Somehow I caught the update and now it's gone? Wasn't imagining it either... just did the Pie post with it


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 3, 2015)

BTW i noticed that different WUs give my FX-6300 different temperatures. Example with 6x MC gives me ~56C load and 6XFAAH gives me 60C


----------



## Nordic (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes. Different WU's have different system requirements. Some use more cpu, some more ram, and some more bandwidth. The compute for clean energy wu's are pretty intensive.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 3, 2015)

james888 said:


> Yes. Different WU's have different system requirements. Some use more cpu, some more ram, and some more bandwidth. The compute for clean energy wu's are pretty intensive.


That is true in terms of compute time, it takes the longest, but I haven't noticed it in terms of temperatures


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 3, 2015)

Norton said:


> Somehow I caught the update and now it's gone? Wasn't imagining it either... just did the Pie post with it


FreeDC is more or less down http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175

For the new comers here is an alternative http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/user/list/0/0/22175


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 3, 2015)

Hey guys it's not going to help on this challenge, but here's what I order to replace my Duron..  I figure I'll let that 970 run until it dies.. lol



Spoiler: Duron Replacement


----------



## peche (Mar 3, 2015)

no arctic silver 5 nooooooooooo
arctic cooling mx4 . for the win !


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 3, 2015)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys it's not going to help on this challenge, but here's what I order to replace my Duron..  I figure I'll let that 970 run until it dies.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Duron Replacement


Look nice. I'm sure that a 980 folds faster


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 3, 2015)

peche said:


> no arctic silver 5 nooooooooooo
> arctic cooling mx4 . for the win !


Yea, I almost got the mx4, but I've used AS5 forever and it's never let me down... lol Old habits.. Next order I'll try some mx4.



mstenholm said:


> Look nice. I'm sure that a 980 folds faster


Yea, the 980 does and more that likely that 2200 won't stay in that rig long.


----------



## peche (Mar 3, 2015)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea, I almost got the mx4, but I've used AS5 forever and it's never let me down... lol Old habits.. Next order I'll try some mx4.


old habits ... die hard?
Hope you will enjoy assambling your new rig, congrats fella, !
Regards,


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 3, 2015)

@Mindweaver do yourself a favor and forget the mx-4 paste. I was an as5 fan till I used mx-4 and now nothing IMHO for thermal paste can beat gelid extreme paste.. My 290 and 290x thanked me big time after using it. I never hit anywhere near 90 now.

And now I'm happy with my PPD.. Over 7k and that's what I'm used to seeing. That little bios tweak may have a bit to do with it but a few more days to be sure


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 3, 2015)

@Norton you mentions for the prize listings hardware is only for the USA.. Well I volunteer to be the cross border shipper into Canada if needed. I have an american Addy and am in the states twice a week.

Just a thought for ya is all


----------



## Para_Franck (Mar 3, 2015)

Dammm, I was all happy to get back home after work to check my results for the day, to find out that the electricity went out and that my computer was closed!!!! Now I need to buy a UPS and a new Gpu. I guess i'll work overtime!


----------



## peche (Mar 3, 2015)

Para_Franck said:


> Dammm, I was all happy to get back home after work to check my results for the day, to find out that the electricity went out and that my computer was closed!!!!


Epic fail .....
sorry dude...


----------



## Para_Franck (Mar 4, 2015)

peche said:


> Epic fail .....
> sorry dude...



I crancked the i7-4770k to 4.4Ghz to make up for lost time. Temperatures looking good for now.


----------



## Norton (Mar 4, 2015)

*Challenge Day 6 is done- 3 Days to go!

Challenge results for Day 5 (3/2/2015)*
*note- results will be posted 12-24hrs after each challenge day due to the way WCG updates are done
We're doing a great job Team and have a solid *2nd place* with *41,433,575 total points*... *SNURK and friends/Mr Kermit* continues to keep an incredible pace for WCG and leads the challenge. 


Spoiler:  results for Day 5










*Great job Team- WCG wins with every point generated!*


----------



## t_ski (Mar 4, 2015)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys it's not going to help on this challenge, but here's what I order to replace my Duron..  I figure I'll let that 970 run until it dies.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Duron Replacement


Hmm.  I figured you would have gone with a Sempron.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 4, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Hmm.  I figured you would have gone with a Sempron.


I may try to put something together... lol we need a new Mascot!..lol


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 4, 2015)

Mindweaver said:


> I may try to put something together... lol we need a new Mascot!..lol


Hmmm this gives me an idear. Skt A ftw.


----------



## peche (Mar 4, 2015)

Mindweaver said:


> lol we need a new Mascot!..lol





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hmmm this gives me an idear. Skt A ftw.


a badger?
what do you think ?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 4, 2015)

peche said:


> a badger?
> what do you think ?


No, skt A brigade


----------



## peche (Mar 4, 2015)

naaah i prefer a badger... a cruncher badger....


----------



## Norton (Mar 5, 2015)

*Challenge Day 7 is done- 2 Days to go!

TPU's results thru 3/4/2015:





Our ppd has increased by over 30% throughout this Challenge!!! 

Challenge results for Day 6 (3/3/2015)*
*note- WCG's results will be posted 12-24hrs after each challenge day due to the way updates are done
We're doing a great job Team and have a solid *2nd place* with *SNURK and friends/Mr Kermit* continuing to lead the challenge. 


Spoiler:  results for Day 6










*Great job Team- WCG wins with every point generated!*


----------



## madness777 (Mar 5, 2015)

We're gonna have a power outage today from 9-12h CET. They do this once every 3 years and they chose the perfect time this year.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 5, 2015)

madness777 said:


> We're gonna have a power outage today from 9-12h CET. They do this once every 3 years and they chose the perfect time this year.



That sucks   At least it won't be too long.

You know, the FPL has deals here where you can get cheaper power if you agree to be apart of this program that randomly shuts down power, with a little notice.  I didn't go for it, not even to save a few bucks!


----------



## madness777 (Mar 5, 2015)

Back online at full power! Just wondering,  is this any good?


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 5, 2015)

Would not know what is wrong with that (it is meaningless stuff anyway).


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 5, 2015)

Mindweaver said:


> I may try to put something together... lol we need a new Mascot!..lol



I actually have an old AMD xp3500 system at my mom's house that's not being used. Think it only needs a HD to get running.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 5, 2015)

Prices are coming down on some of the muliticore Xeon chips like this - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-...216?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa4545c30

Similar chips have been going about double that until recently.  And some 2.1ghz chips at $650 sold out even before I got the email alert.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 5, 2015)

Is that a pre-production model? Says "Intel confidential." Of course they might just put that on CPUs and I haven't noticed.


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 5, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> Is that a pre-production model? Says "Intel confidential." Of course they might just put that on CPUs and I haven't noticed.



Those are ES chips and property of Intel. Their sale is prohibited since Intel only lends them to reviewers and OEMs but you can always find some for sale on eBay, usually at discounted prices.


----------



## peche (Mar 5, 2015)

TRWOV said:


> usually at discounted prices.


insane prices dude....


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 5, 2015)

TRWOV said:


> Those are ES chips and property of Intel. Their sale is prohibited since Intel only lends them to reviewers and OEMs but you can always find some for sale on eBay, usually at discounted prices.


Looked it up and new that thing would sell for $2.5k new. Heck, I'd buy it. 
Also, don't they have unlocked multis, or did they stop doing that?


----------



## twilyth (Mar 5, 2015)

I think some server boards give you a little wiggle room with setting the base clock frequency but I don't think you can do much with it.  EVGA has the SRX board which is 2011 compatible but not 2011v3.

I'm seriously considering a pair of those chips but the guy selling them tested them in a single socket board.  Most of the vendors on ebay test dual socket chips in a dual socket board so I have some reservations.  Also I'm expecting the prices to drop even more as the EX chips become available.


----------



## Norton (Mar 6, 2015)

*Challenge Day 8 is done- 1 Days to go!
TPU's results thru 3/5/2015:






Our ppd has increased by over 30% throughout this Challenge!!! 
Challenge results for Day 6 (3/3/2015)*
*note- WCG's results will be posted 12-24hrs after each challenge day due to the way updates are done
We're doing a great job Team and have a solid *2nd place* with *SNURK and friends/Mr Kermit* continuing to lead the challenge. 


Spoiler:  results for Day 7










*Great job Team- WCG wins with every point generated!*


----------



## twilyth (Mar 6, 2015)

fyi, I'm going to be gone most of the weekend - at least that's the plan. So I won't be able to ship anything until monday or tues.  That's assuming the weather cooperates.  NJ got a bit of a dump yesterday.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 6, 2015)

One more day to go! Let's give one final push!

Got 4 of my rigs running at 4.7GHz, which I consider the absolute safe limit for 24/7 operation at 100% load! The only one PC running at factory spec is my laptop for obvious reasons, but everything else is running balls to the wall 

Come on guys we are on the final leg of our journey!


----------



## theonedub (Mar 6, 2015)

We already won, right?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 6, 2015)

well those Snurk and Friends people came out of no where.


----------



## xvi (Mar 6, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> well those Snurk and Friends people came out of no where.


Someone mentioned they like to drop in random challenges just to troll?
If so, successful troll is successful.


----------



## Deelron (Mar 6, 2015)

xvi said:


> Someone mentioned they like to drop in random challenges just to troll?
> If so, successful troll is successful.



It's the best type of troll, something good actually benefits.


----------



## xvi (Mar 6, 2015)

Deelron said:


> It's the best type of troll, something good actually benefits.


This is true. Those TPU guys keep winning things anyways. It's nice to see someone put them in their place.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 6, 2015)

Damned impressive - regardless of why they do it.


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 6, 2015)

Amazing numbers team, keep them coming


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 6, 2015)

SirKeldon said:


> Amazing numbers team, keep them coming




Yep and we are in the last day of the challenge. Lets kick some booty!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 6, 2015)

It being the last day I took my CPU as far as I feel safe taking it on AVX loads. Wattage jumped up 50%, but I'm hoping the 16% overclock makes up for it. 
If I hit a heavy WU I could see 135w and 1.315v, but I think it'll hit the power limit I set for it first.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 6, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> It being the last day I took my CPU as far as I feel safe taking it on AVX loads. Wattage jumped up 50%, but I'm hoping the 16% overclock makes up for it.
> If I hit a heavy WU I could see 135w and 1.315v, but I think it'll hit the power limit I set for it first.


I newer noticed that there were any difference in wattage between the different WUs but then again I only used my watt-reader on my 8-12 thread rigs and they always have a mix. Which is the worst?


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 6, 2015)

It seems the clean energy project hits my cores harder. I have one running mostly on core 1 and it is hitting 4 degrees higher and the vcore went up by 0.014. I thought they used AVX though.
They also take a lot longer to complete, this one I doubt will finish before the day is over.


----------



## Norton (Mar 7, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> It seems the clean energy project hits my cores harder. I have one running mostly on core 1 and it is hitting 4 degrees higher and the vcore went up by 0.014. I thought they used AVX though.
> They also take a lot longer to complete, this one I doubt will finish before the day is over.



The CEP2 project is the heaviest one atm... my old Phenom II rigs used to throw errors like crazy on those if the overclock was set too high 

This project has been tweaked a few times by the researchers so it runs *much* better than it used to


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 7, 2015)

This is how you crunch @ 5ghz


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 7, 2015)

You have the rig outside?  Nice


----------



## blunt14468 (Mar 7, 2015)

new to the cause wish I had some time to tweek rigs for the challenge  but happy to help out none the less


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 7, 2015)

Well the challenge finished about 2 hours ago but you are welcome to join the team anyway


----------



## blunt14468 (Mar 7, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Well the challenge finished about 2 hours ago but you are welcome to join the team anyway


Yeah I started on day 1.   but I don't think I was at full output my cpu was never stressed if anyone can point me to a thread that an help me tweek for output I would be great full


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 7, 2015)

mjkmike said:


> You have the rig outside?  Nice


No Actually I left the room's window wide open the night before last, it got down to -32c . Cracked the radiator seam but didn't see that till late last night.

Got a spare Rad in now and thank god there wasn't any other leaks. My indoor temp gauge was reading -22c


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 7, 2015)

blunt14468 said:


> Yeah I started on day 1.   but I don't think I was at full output my cpu was never stressed if anyone can point me to a thread that an help me tweek for output I would be great full


I think most of the questions are being ask and answered here. There is also the boinc essential thread but it doesn't show any advanced settings. To set the cpu to full load what you need to do is go to advanced view -> Tools -> Computing Preference and set the cpu time / usage at 100%.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 7, 2015)

fullinfusion said:


> No Actually I left the room's window wide open the night before last, it got down to -32c . Cracked the radiator seam but didn't see that till late last night.
> 
> Got a spare Rad in now and thank god there wasn't any other leaks. My indoor temp gauge was reading -22c



That's insane!  I didn't realize it was frozen at first. 

Glad no hardware was taken out!


----------



## blunt14468 (Mar 7, 2015)

lol I wish I asked earlier only been crunching 2 threads just jumped to 8... /me feels retarded


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 7, 2015)

manofthem said:


> That's insane!  I didn't realize it was frozen at first.
> 
> Glad no hardware was taken out!


Thanks Matt, Yeah I thought it was just iced up bat last night I seen drips coming from the rads outter core and thought Fu%k!!!

Oh well Glad I had the same rad as a spare kicking around, less FPI but at a slight fan speed increase it cools like mad


----------



## manofthem (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey @blunt14468, the dude behind the many stones we've seen lately, welcome!  


blunt14468 said:


> lol I wish I asked earlier only been crunching 2 threads just jumped to 8... /me feels retarded



Don't haz a sad, it's all good. There's plenty more work to do  




fullinfusion said:


> Thanks Matt, Yeah I thought it was just iced up bat last night I seen drips coming from the rads outter core and thought Fu%k!!!
> 
> Oh well Glad I had the same rad as a spare kicking around, less FPI but at a slight fan speed increase it cools like mad



Crazy that that's something to worry about up there in the cold! So are you back up and running with the replacement rad?


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 7, 2015)

fullinfusion said:


> Thanks Matt, Yeah I thought it was just iced up bat last night I seen drips coming from the rads outter core and thought Fu%k!!!
> 
> Oh well Glad I had the same rad as a spare kicking around, less FPI but at a slight fan speed increase it cools like mad


I actually thought you where running ice water or something on purpose. Nice to hear that there was no hardware damage


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 7, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Hey @blunt14468, the dude behind the many stones we've seen lately, welcome!
> 
> 
> Don't haz a sad, it's all good. There's plenty more work to do
> ...


Yup I've got an ACool 11 FPI rad.. I bought it brand new a few years back...But I never had the fans to run it, but now I have the fans to really make this rad work... pluss with the less resistance it has far less noise, so really it's not a big deal at all beside getting another spare lol..

And Frozen PC, the guys I always buy from. They closed doors, so I'm kinda pooChd atm.

But I learned a lesson, AGAIN, CLOSE THE WINDOW lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 7, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> I actually thought you where running ice water or something on purpose. Nice to hear that there was no hardware damage


lol I wish... I woke to a bios BSOD saying CPU fan error.... It was the pumps impellor seized solid and the bios read 0% RPM so the system shut down.

Im glad that feature actually worked


----------



## blunt14468 (Mar 7, 2015)

I live in the same town as frozen cpu. They will re open  just doing some restructuring from what I hear... I hope I have a rather large order I'm waiting to place.


----------



## Norton (Mar 7, 2015)

*Challenge is done- WCG takes the Grand Prize!!! 
Snurk and friends takes 1st Place/TPU a well earned 2nd Place!

Challenge Results:






TPU's results:





Our ppd has increased by over 30% throughout this Challenge!!! 

Great job Team- WCG wins with every point generated! 

Prize drawings tomorrow night- will announce a couple of hours before the actual drawing *


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 7, 2015)

Norton said:


> *Challenge is done- WCG takes the Grand Prize!!!
> *



That's the spirit! That's why TPU has one of the best crunching team in the world, we do it for the good of humanity.

Congratulations and a big thank you to everyone who contributed and to our team leaders


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 7, 2015)

fullinfusion said:


> Yup I've got an ACool 11 FPI rad.. I bought it brand new a few years back...But I never had the fans to run it, but now I have the fans to really make this rad work... pluss with the less resistance it has far less noise, so really it's not a big deal at all beside getting another spare lol..
> 
> And Frozen PC, the guys I always buy from. They closed doors, so I'm kinda pooChd atm.
> 
> But I learned a lesson, AGAIN, CLOSE THE WINDOW lol


Or run a mixture of auto antifreeze in the loop and leave the window open with a fan in it bringing the cold air in and go for higher clocks. This is the tpu way.


----------



## xvi (Mar 7, 2015)

We did really awesome here! I mean, we always do really awesome and when new levels of awesome are had, it takes me a second to comprehend our new levels of awesomeness. Seriously proud of this team. 

..and I'm not even mad at Snerk. That's impressive.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 7, 2015)

It is over already?


----------



## Para_Franck (Mar 7, 2015)

james888 said:


> It is over already?


I guess we need new challenge, with honor as prizes. It could be the spring beginning challenge, or something like: the amazing never ending crunching turbo platinum challenge to save the world


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 7, 2015)

Well done everyone...and welcome to any new additions,


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 7, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


>



Its face tells "Don't install Linux on me yet, please!"


----------



## peche (Mar 7, 2015)

goood job team !
Excellent!


----------



## Bow (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 7, 2015)

I could have done more in the last days, but my internet just came back this morning


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 7, 2015)

Awesome job everyone!!!


----------



## Norton (Mar 7, 2015)

Para_Franck said:


> I guess we need new challenge, with honor as prizes. It could be the spring beginning challenge, or something like: the amazing never ending crunching turbo platinum challenge to save the world



We'll host an "official" challenge in May but in the meantime, every day is a challenge!

Great job Team!

Crunch On!


----------



## peche (Mar 7, 2015)

@Norton sir we need 





challenge!!

Regards,


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 7, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Well done everyone...and welcome to any new additions,


Now that's truth in advertising!
-or-
That's apropos.


----------



## Norton (Mar 8, 2015)

*UPDATE- prize drawing info*

I'm going to have to postpone the drawing until tomorrow night Team.... going through the list of names has proven to be a bit of a challenge all by itself 

In the meantime, please have a look at the list below of those Team members that have qualified on points but there is an issue with TPU member name, activity on forum, or location:


Spoiler:  See list










If you know these folks please contact them to post or contact me- Thanks!

*Also, we have included the following members of the folding Team in the drawing(s):*
@Ahhzz
@theoneandonlymrk
@Steevo
@LaytonJnr
@revin 

They did not crunch but did fold for the duration of the challenge, which makes them elligible 

Just want to make sure all elligible members are included- Thanks in advance for your patience!


----------



## XZero450 (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm around, just more of a lurker. Work and school are consuming any and all time.  Once I get through my finals I will have an i5 and another i7 crunching.


----------



## Norton (Mar 8, 2015)

XZero450 said:


> I'm around, just more of a lurker. Work and school are consuming any and all time.  Once I get through my finals I will have an i5 and another i7 crunching.



Added you to the list- Thanks! 

@theonedub - [Ion] has been inactive on the forum for the duration of the challenge. Active on the Forum is one of the elligibility requirements for a prize...


----------



## theonedub (Mar 8, 2015)

Thought Ap Sci Inov was Ion's wcg handle.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 8, 2015)

theonedub said:


> Thought Ap Sci Inov was Ion's wcg handle.


Yep, sure is


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 8, 2015)

looks like I'm missing?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 8, 2015)

TRWOV said:


> looks like I'm missing?


I believe you are ok. Those that ate good on all aspects weren't on the list. Just those that there was some issue with eligibility made the list.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 8, 2015)

Norton said:


> *UPDATE- prize drawing info*
> 
> I'm going to have to postpone the drawing until tomorrow night Team.... going through the list of names has proven to be a bit of a challenge all by itself
> 
> ...


Mighty nice of you!!! Appreciate it


----------



## madness777 (Mar 8, 2015)

Awesome job guys!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 8, 2015)

Good luck to all the prize entrants ☺


----------



## bihboy23 (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm here Norton  btw I live in the USA! Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## gobuuku (Mar 8, 2015)

I see I'm on the list.  I'm around, just joined the forum when the challenge started.  Come to TPU all the time, just never posted to the forums before.  Been crunching for the team for years.


----------



## Fakex (Mar 8, 2015)

Norton said:


> *UPDATE- prize drawing info*
> 
> I'm going to have to postpone the drawing until tomorrow night Team.... going through the list of names has proven to be a bit of a challenge all by itself
> 
> ...



I am using the forum quite frequently for looking up opinions on hardware and planing on continuing with my crunching. But i am not seeing me posting much in future.
Therefore iam totally ok with not having qualified. 
P.s. Living in Germany


----------



## Norton (Mar 8, 2015)

TRWOV said:


> looks like I'm missing?



You're all set 


ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I believe you are ok. Those that ate good on all aspects weren't on the list. Just those that there was some issue with eligibility made the list.


Correct- the list is only for Team members I may not have been sure about 



bihboy23 said:


> I'm here Norton  btw I live in the USA! Good luck everyone!!!


You've been added to the prize list- Thanks for the reply! 



Fakex said:


> I am using the forum quite frequently for looking up opinions on hardware and planing on continuing with my crunching. But i am not seeing me posting much in future.
> Therefore iam totally ok with not having qualified.
> P.s. Living in Germany


You've been added to the prize list- Thanks for the reply! 

*@gobuuku* - would like to add you to the list as well. Please post or PM me with your location if you want in on the drawing(s)

*Thanks to all for the feedback- will be posting updated lists in a few hours!*


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 8, 2015)

I believe that KarL5275 is in fact @-KarL-.


----------



## Norton (Mar 8, 2015)

gobuuku said:


> I see I'm on the list.  I'm around, just joined the forum when the challenge started.  Come to TPU all the time, just never posted to the forums before.  Been crunching for the team for years.


Thanks for the reply.... and for your contribution!  - will add you into the prize drawings if you post or PM where you live so I can put you on the correct list 




Chevalr1c said:


> I believe that KarL5275 is in fact @-KarL-.



Thanks! I knew his forum name was a little tricky but couldn't remember it.


----------



## gobuuku (Mar 8, 2015)

Norton said:


> *@gobuuku* - would like to add you to the list as well. Please post or PM me with your location if you want in on the drawing(s)
> 
> *Thanks to all for the feedback- will be posting updated lists in a few hours!*



I'm in PA USA.


----------



## madness777 (Mar 8, 2015)

Ohh so we have to post where we live? I'm from Slovenia. Good luck to all!


----------



## Norton (Mar 8, 2015)

madness777 said:


> Ohh *so we have to post where we live*? I'm from Slovenia. Good luck to all!



Only if I can't locate it in your profile or from another post and you want to be included in the drawings... members can PM me if they don't want to post their location.



gobuuku said:


> I'm in PA USA.


You've been added to the prize list- Thanks for the reply! 

*EDIT/Update:*
@revin... I've added you to the prize drawing as well since you were folding for TPU using the Kreij memorial account throughout the challenge


----------



## T-Bob (Mar 8, 2015)

Good effort team. Still crunching away and plan to have at least 6 cores/12 threads added to the farm before the next challenge.


----------



## Para_Franck (Mar 8, 2015)

Norton said:


> *UPDATE- prize drawing info*
> 
> I'm going to have to postpone the drawing until tomorrow night Team.... going through the list of names has proven to be a bit of a challenge all by itself
> 
> ...




Am I there sir @Norton


----------



## blunt14468 (Mar 8, 2015)

Perhaps it would be easier if you posted a list of all those who are qualified.


----------



## mauriek (Mar 8, 2015)

Well, i'm on the other side of the equator in Indonesia..just want to wish you all good luck.


----------



## Norton (Mar 8, 2015)

*** UPDATE- prize giveaway 

Here's a preview of the prizes we have for the giveaway-* see original post for additional info:
*http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...to-crunch-fold-win-stuff.210158/#post-3244957

Grand Prize: Win an Asus Crosshair V motherboard and an AMD FX-8350 CPU** - donated by @twilyth
*available to Team members in the USA due to shipping costs (PM to discuss if outside of this area)
*
Newbie Prize: Win a Crunching Rig** (donated by the TPU WCG crunching Team and built by @ThE_MaD_ShOt )
*available to Team members in the USA due to shipping costs (PM to discuss if outside of this area)
*Specifications/Details*
- *Asus M3A32-MVP Deluxe Mobo* donated by @ThE_MaD_ShOt
- *Phenom x4 cpu* donated by @BUCK NASTY
- *4gb mem* donated by @ThE_MaD_ShOt
-* EVGA 430 watt psu* donated by @Norton
- *Corsair Carbide 500R case* donated by @T-Bob
- *Power color 7870 XT*  donated by @T-Bob
- *320 GB Hdd* donated by @ThE_MaD_ShOt
*Qualifications/additional requirements for the Newbie Prize:*
- member of WCG-TPU team for *less than* 6 months
- earn and display the WCG-TPU Cruncher badge (i.e. have 100k FreeDC points)*
* rig will not be shipped to the winner until this requirement is met
- meet all other prize requirements (see below)
*The winners of the Grand Prize(s) will need to declare that he/she will dedicate a minimum of 6 months crunching for the Team WCG-TPU using the prize.

Hardware/Software/Etc prizes *(1)
*- $25 Paypal gift (x2) donated by @Norton *(2)
*- $20 Paypal gift donated by @Bow* (2)
*- $20 Paypal gift donated by @mx500torid * (2)
*- $35 Paypal gift donated by @theonedub *(2)
*- $100 Paypal gift donated by @mjkmike *(2)
*- Fractal Design Kelvin S36 AIO cooler donated by @sneekypeet *(3)
*- Cougar 600M gaming mouse donated by @sneekypeet *(3)(4)
*- Tt eSPORTS Black V2 laser mouse donated by @sneekypeet *(3)(4)
*- Mystery prize donated by @sneekypeet* (3)
*- Samsung 840 EVO 250 GB SSD donated by @64K *(3)
Note(s):
(1)-If anyone is interested in donating a prize- please contact me
(2)-Paypal gifts are only available where Paypal is available
(3) Unless stated otherwise, hardware prizes are available to Team members in the USA- shipping would be too difficult otherwise (availability to Canada/Mexico or other areas is possible- PM me to discuss options)
(4) Mice offered are review samples and are 100% functional however they have been disassembled, which means no warranty as the evidence of this is visible.

*The lists are nearly complete...
- List 1- Team members elligible for All prizes:


Spoiler:  List 1










- List 2- Team members elligible for non-hardware prizes*:
** List 1 also included


Spoiler:  List 1 and List 2



*List 1:*




*List 2:*






*- List 3- Other**
   * elligibility could not be confirmed based on requirements stated in prize post


Spoiler:  List 3












*Drawings will be held at around 8pm Eastern (24:00 UT) so please take some time to take a look at the lists and help make sure we got them correct*.

*Thanks again to all for doing such a great job for this challenge!!! *


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 8, 2015)

Thank you for the givaway all of you! This is an amazing team. 

Also, small reminder for you guys, today was spring forward (at least for the USA) I woke up at 2pm.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 8, 2015)

@Norton


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 8, 2015)

4.7GHz here.


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 8, 2015)

How I'd love to live in the USA to could get that Fractal Cooler, so nice and expandable ... love it! I'm gonna envy the winner of it  

@Norton and @manofthem thanks to both of you for all the extra efforts given by the challenge and these two nice giveaways. Really you rock guys!!! 

And of course, a big thank you to all prize donors, you rock even more 
Keep up the good crunch!!!


----------



## Norton (Mar 8, 2015)

*UPDATE- Newbie rig list*

*Here's the list of Team members elligible for the Newbie rig build *

Toothless
bubbleawsome
ChaoticG8R
Deelron
BLUNT14468
Antykain
XZero450
bihboy23

We'll be selecting the winner for the rig this evening along with the other prizes


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 8, 2015)

Norton, really , seriously, really, appreciate the work you put into this, each and every time. Much respect man.


----------



## Deelron (Mar 9, 2015)

Norton said:


> *UPDATE- Newbie rig list*
> 
> *Here's the list of Team members elligible for the Newbie rig build *
> 
> ...



Come'on space heater .


----------



## Norton (Mar 9, 2015)

Standby.... waiting on some assistance with the prize picks.

Update- picks underway. Should be posting the winners shortly


----------



## twilyth (Mar 9, 2015)

Just fyi, but now that I'm over the tooth issue, more or less, it now seems that I have the flu - or something that's causing a fever.  So I could be down for a few days.


----------



## Norton (Mar 9, 2015)

*PRIZES!.... PRIZES!.... PRIZES!....* 

*Grand Prize: Asus Crosshair V motherboard and AMD FX-8350 CPU
@Antykain
Newbie Prize- Crunching Rig
@Deelron*
- *$25 Paypal gift* donated by @Norton
*@BarbaricSoul*
- *$25 Paypal gift* donated by @Norton
*@blunt14468*
- *$20 Paypal gift* donated by @Bow
*@-KarL-*
- *$20 Paypal gift* donated by @mx500torid
*@XZero450*
- *$35 Paypal gift* donated by @theonedub
*@Vinska* (librin.so.1)
- *$100 Paypal gift* donated by @mjkmike
*@Recca29*
- *Fractal Design Kelvin S36 AIO cooler* donated by @sneekypeet
*@brandonwh64*
- *Cougar 600M gaming mouse* donated by @sneekypeet
*@dank1983man420*
- *Tt eSPORTS Black V2 laser mouse* donated by @sneekypeet
*@Steevo *will redraw
- *Mystery prize* donated by @sneekypeet (3)
*@TRWOV *will redraw
- *Samsung 840 EVO 250 GB SSD* donated by @64K
*@yotano211*

*Congrats to the winners!* 
*note- I'll be contacting the winners of *sneekypete's prizes* to arrange for shipping, etc...

*We'll give the winners about 2-3 days to post and claim their prizes.... keep watching the thread as redraws do happen*


----------



## Deelron (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## blunt14468 (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks guys Ill put it toward the electric bill. Congrats to all


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 9, 2015)

Wow! Congrats to the winners!


----------



## bihboy23 (Mar 9, 2015)

Congratulations


----------



## XZero450 (Mar 9, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the prizes. Thank you @Norton for keeping track of all of this.  Thank you to the TPU team for contributing to this project!


----------



## Arjai (Mar 9, 2015)

Congratulations to the Winners, and to this Team for putting up such a great output!!



Can't wait until May!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 9, 2015)

Deelron said:


>


@Deelron congrats on the win and pm me your address on where this rig is shipping to. I will get it shipped to you once you meet the shipping requirements and the rig is totally done. It will be within the next 2 weeks or so by my calculations of your progress and finish date of rig. Team I will post pics of the rig once I get the cpu in it and it's fired up and ready to run.


----------



## Deelron (Mar 9, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> @Deelron congrats on the win and pm me your address on where this rig is shipping to. I will get it shipped to you once you meet the shipping requirements and the rig is totally done. It will be within the next 2 weeks or so by my calculations of your progress and finish date of rig. Team I will post pics of the rig once I get the cpu in it and it's fired up and ready to run.



No problem, and thanks so much, looking forward to having it chomp away.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 9, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> @Deelron congrats on the win and pm me your address on where this rig is shipping to. I will get it shipped to you once you meet the shipping requirements and the rig is totally done. It will be within the next 2 weeks or so by my calculations of your progress and finish date of rig. Team I will post pics of the rig once I get the cpu in it and it's fired up and ready to run.


Yeah, someone has to let me know how this works.  Do winners pm people who have donated prizes, do we go through Norton or someone else, etc.


----------



## Norton (Mar 9, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Yeah, someone has to let me know how this works.  Do winners pm people who have donated prizes, do we go through Norton or someone else, etc.



You can contact direct or go through me if you prefer- I don't mind assisting in the process 


*note- we will be redrawing the following:

*Tt eSPORTS Black V2 laser mouse* donated by @sneekypeet

@Steevo is happy with his current mouse and opted to give another Team member a shot at it!

Will wait a day or so to redraw to limit the number of drawings that may be necessary


----------



## twilyth (Mar 9, 2015)

OK, guess I'll wait for the winner to contact me.


----------



## Arjai (Mar 9, 2015)

twilyth said:


> OK, guess I'll wait for the winner to contact me.


My name starts with "A", and I am trying very hard to contact you...Does that mean I win the board, instead?


----------



## T-Bob (Mar 9, 2015)

Congarats to all the winners.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 9, 2015)

I think this was a very successful challenge. I see lots of new names participating lately. Many of them have chosen a badger theme.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 9, 2015)

That reminds me:





LOTSA BADGERS! 
http://imgur.com/search?q=badger


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 9, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> That reminds me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## manofthem (Mar 9, 2015)

Congrats to all the winners of the awesome prizes, congrats to all members who crunched their rears off, and thanks to @Norton for orchestrating a fine challenge and giveaway!   

And that's to all those that donates prizes!


----------



## mx500torid (Mar 9, 2015)

Much RESPECT @Norton  all the work you do on these things and of course everyone else who donated. @sneekypeet is gonna go broke giving away all those fabulous prizes. Thanks @ThE_MaD_ShOt for the time you put into building those comps. Thanks to everyone that participated even if you didnt win you still have that glow in your heart knowing you have helped a fellow human being. Finally Congratz to all the winners!!!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 9, 2015)

@Norton I can help out with the shipping for an item (~$20) so let me know who/where/when


----------



## peche (Mar 9, 2015)

congrats to all winers...!
Thanks to norton for the challenge..! so much respect for you sir and every menber for crunching pretty hard!


shit i'm not listed on any list , no prices for me 

Regards.


----------



## mauriek (Mar 9, 2015)

it's nice to see new name in the winner list, Congratulations..enjoy the prizes, and Thank you for all the hard work organizing the giveaway..


----------



## st2000 (Mar 9, 2015)

congratulations to all winners


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 9, 2015)

A round of applause to all who give so much..............


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 9, 2015)

Congratulations to all winners  And thank you @Norton, @manofthem and all the donors for making this possible


----------



## yotano211 (Mar 9, 2015)

I guess I won the SSD HD. woohoo
Wow perfect timing, my sister's laptop HD just failed a few days ago. I'll install Boinc on her laptop maybe working at 25%.


----------



## DinaAngel (Mar 9, 2015)

Congratulations guys! Maybe next time I'll join in


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 9, 2015)

@DinaAngel



Spoiler: Angel


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 9, 2015)

Grats everyone!!! And thanks so much to the donators, and again SO much to Norton for going to so much effort for all of us!!

And to remember the point, thanks to all those here who crunch, fold, and otherwise attempt to improve life from our little corner of the world.....


----------



## DinaAngel (Mar 9, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @DinaAngel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 9, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @DinaAngel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was expecting something very different


----------



## Norton (Mar 9, 2015)

peche said:


> congrats to all winers...!
> Thanks to norton for the challenge..! so much respect for you sir and every menber for crunching pretty hard!
> 
> 
> ...



You were #68 on list 2 here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ch-fold-win-stuff.210158/page-15#post-3250786


There will be a redraw on at least 2 items in a few days so there will be more chances to win- keep watching this thread or my sig for details


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 9, 2015)

Congratz to all the participants and winners! This is the greatest WCG team on the inter webs!


----------



## Antykain (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey hey!  Outstanding!   I'm a little speechless atm.  lol.    Big thanks to @Norton for putting the contest together, along with everyone who donated in support of this contest..

And @twilyth , Much appreciated for the Grand Prize!  Also, a big grats to the other prize winners and the TPU crunchers.  Still crunching away as I type.. 

Thanks again!!


----------



## 64K (Mar 9, 2015)

It's not safe to Crunch alone. Take these with you





@Norton I'm not sure what is going on with the drawing but whoever wins the SSD send me the address you want it mailed to and I will get it to you asap.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 9, 2015)

@64K


Spoiler














Behind you.


----------



## Norton (Mar 9, 2015)

64K said:


> It's not safe to Crunch alone. Take these with you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YGPM 

On my phone atm but will catch up with everyone via pm at some point by the end of the day

Thanks all!


----------



## Para_Franck (Mar 9, 2015)

Congrats to the winners!
Hey badger team, it is the time for a badger beer!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 9, 2015)

Congrats winners! 

Thanks @Norton for hosting the challenge and doing all its related work.


----------



## peche (Mar 9, 2015)

Norton said:


> You were #68 on list 2 here:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ch-fold-win-stuff.210158/page-15#post-3250786


you know sometimes i lost my sight... got blind without a reason ... this is pretty frecuent on beer time...

Thanks @Norton, maybe i will get luck next time


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 9, 2015)

Congrats winners, but we're all winners doing competitions like this.. Thanks to all the ppl that crunched out numbers for a great cause


----------



## revin (Mar 9, 2015)

@twilyth , @ThE_MaD_ShOt , @BUCK NASTY , @T-Bob , @Bow , @mx500torid , @mjkmike , @theonedub , @sneekypeet , @64K ,
Again, words can't truely express the amount of gratitude to be bestowed upon you all for another AWESOME giveaway   

@Norton , Your dedication is priceless   

To each and everyone that helps in any way shape or form ,   

Now then, all the winner's Congradulations


----------



## peche (Mar 9, 2015)

special thanks to the entire TPU WCG team !!
Brave work fellas...! brave work!!

Regards,


----------



## HammerON (Mar 9, 2015)

Congrats to the team and to all those that won prizes
Can't thank @Norton enough for being an awesome team captain.  Thanks to all those that contributed the awesome prizes!!!


----------



## Norton (Mar 9, 2015)

You guys make all the difference in the world here! 

*Who should you thank?*
Take a look in the mirror! and keep supporting these important projects!!!


----------



## T-Bob (Mar 9, 2015)

Norton said:


> You guys make all the difference in the world here!
> 
> *Who should you thank?*
> Take a look in the mirror! and keep supporting these important projects!!!


Well put Capt'n


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks everyone. Especially Norton.


----------



## bihboy23 (Mar 9, 2015)

Norton is the goat WCG captain.


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 9, 2015)

Congrats to the winners, it's been such a nice challenge full of good intentions, milestones and badgers, keep it up team! 

Btw, @Norton, this is for you, cause, yes, we do thank you anyway


----------



## xvi (Mar 10, 2015)

Was there a post with our total scores for the challenge? Did I miss it?


----------



## blunt14468 (Mar 10, 2015)

wish I had my issues worked out for the challenge... Results look more like I thought they would now


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 10, 2015)

xvi said:


> Was there a post with our total scores for the challenge? Did I miss it?


Yes:TPU's Winter's End WCG Challenge (2/26 thru 3/6/2015)- join us to crunch/fold/win stuff


----------



## xvi (Mar 10, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Yes:TPU's Winter's End WCG Challenge (2/26 thru 3/6/2015)- join us to crunch/fold/win stuff


Oops. I meant for crunchers under the TPU team.


----------



## Norton (Mar 10, 2015)

xvi said:


> Oops. I meant for crunchers under the TPU team.



Unfortunately the stats only go back 7 days 

It can be done on a per user basis but it needs to be done manually which would take forever a _really_ long time!


----------



## xvi (Mar 10, 2015)

Norton said:


> Unfortunately the stats only go back 7 days
> 
> It can be done on a per user basis but it needs to be done manually which would take forever a _really_ long time!


No worries. Turned on a few rigs for the challenge and just wanted to see where my average was sitting. I guess I'll just have to keep 'em on and check later. 

While I'm making a post, might as well take the opportunity say that I very much appreciate all who have worked to organize these challenges and those who donated the prizes.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 10, 2015)

There's a calm after the challenge storm ends where a man starts to feel all lost and aimless. In that crazy moment, you disassemble your rig before thinking everything out, before you realize your rig will sit in pieces for a week for the rest of the parts arrive to reassemble, where the wife expresses herself regarding the mess. After but a day, the lost feeling goes away and a sense of direction comes back, but by then you just sit and sit and ponder. "Why, oh why didn't I wait?" 


Anyway, bring on the next challenge...come what _May _


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 10, 2015)

Pay pall is being a dick and not letting me send funds too India what should I do?

"We're sorry. We're not able to complete personal payments to account holders in India at this time."


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 10, 2015)

mjkmike said:


> Pay pall is being a dick and not letting me send funds too India what should I do?
> 
> "We're sorry. We're not able to complete personal payments to account holders in India at this time."


Ask the recipient????
Ask @btarunr ????


----------



## manofthem (Mar 10, 2015)

mjkmike said:


> Pay pall is being a dick and not letting me send funds too India what should I do?
> 
> "We're sorry. We're not able to complete personal payments to account holders in India at this time."



You could always send it as a purchase instead of a gift. That was my initial thought, and I just saw on another site people saying a purchase will go through while personal gift payments won't.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 10, 2015)

By the way big thanks too Norton and all that worked on the challange


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 10, 2015)

manofthem said:


> You could always send it as a purchase instead of a gift. That was my initial thought, and I just saw on another site people saying a purchase will go through while personal gift payments won't.


Sorry about the double post looks like Matt is smarter than His avatar


----------



## manofthem (Mar 10, 2015)

mjkmike said:


> Sorry about the double post looks like Matt is smarter than His avatar









BTW it's been nearly a year with this avatar, bad boy Godzilla, and I've been feeling like jumping back to Jaws soon. So torn...


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 10, 2015)

manofthem said:


> BTW it's been nearly a year with this avatar, bad boy Godzilla, and I've been feeling like jumping back to Jaws soon. So torn...


Come to the dark side... Join the b-team....You know you want to... We have cookies


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 10, 2015)

um....................about those cookies



Spoiler


----------



## FireFox (Mar 10, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> um....................about those cookies
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How many Cookies did that Badger eat
I bet a few Boxes


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 10, 2015)

good job team and congrats to all the prize winners


----------



## Bow (Mar 10, 2015)

Do we have a list of prize winners?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 10, 2015)

Bow said:


> Do we have a list of prize winners?



winners are the names in bold under the prize

*Grand Prize: Asus Crosshair V motherboard and AMD FX-8350 CPU
@@Antykain
Newbie Prize- Crunching Rig
@@Deelron*
- *$25 Paypal gift* donated by @@Norton
*@@BarbaricSoul*
- *$25 Paypal gift* donated by @@Norton
*@@blunt14468*
- *$20 Paypal gift* donated by @@Bow
*@@-KarL-*
- *$20 Paypal gift* donated by @@mx500torid
*@@XZero450*
- *$35 Paypal gift* donated by @@theonedub
*@@Vinska* (librin.so.1)
- *$100 Paypal gift* donated by @@mjkmike
*@@Recca29*
- *Fractal Design Kelvin S36 AIO cooler* donated by @@sneekypeet
*@@brandonwh64*
- *Cougar 600M gaming mouse* donated by @@sneekypeet
*@@dank1983man420*
- *Tt eSPORTS Black V2 laser mouse* donated by @@sneekypeet
*@@Steevo *will redraw
- *Mystery prize* donated by @@sneekypeet (3)
*@@TRWOV *will redraw
- *Samsung 840 EVO 250 GB SSD* donated by @@64K
*@@yotano211*


----------



## Norton (Mar 10, 2015)

Will give folks until tomorrow evening to claim their prizes.

We'll do a redraw of all remaining or unclaimed prizes shortly afterwards.

Standby for a list later today.

*note- please contact me if you are having trouble connecting with a prize.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 10, 2015)

i wonder what that mystery prize is ?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 10, 2015)

Spoiler


----------



## peche (Mar 10, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Spoiler


totally wanted


----------



## Norton (Mar 11, 2015)

*Prize(s) update:*

Paypal gifts have been sent to:
@Vinska
@BarbaricSoul
@blunt14468

We will be doing a *redraw* for the following items tomorrow night:
- *Mystery prize* donated by @sneekypeet
- *Tt eSPORTS Black V2 laser mouse* donated by @sneekypeet
- *$20 Paypal gift* donated by @Bow

*note- There may be more items also so keep an eye on this thread for updates

*Please post or PM me ASAP regarding any prizes that have not been claimed.*


----------



## peche (Mar 11, 2015)

Norton said:


> - *Mystery prize* donated by @sneekypeet
> - *Tt eSPORTS Black V2 laser mouse* donated by @sneekypeet


totally wanted !


----------



## Bow (Mar 12, 2015)

Same


----------



## Arjai (Mar 12, 2015)

- *Mystery prize* donated by @@sneekypeet

I am all aflutter!


----------



## Norton (Mar 12, 2015)

**** UPDATE ***
*
*Redraw* *Winners:*
- *Mystery prize* donated by @sneekypeet *Winner- @Bow*

- *Tt eSPORTS Black V2 laser mouse* donated by @sneekypeet *Winner- @mx500torid*

- *$20 Paypal gift* donated by @Bow *Winner- @m&m's

Congrats! 

*Note- winner will need to claim their prize within 48 hours!*


----------



## manofthem (Mar 12, 2015)

Congrats guys, well won!  

Thanks to the contributors too, props


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 12, 2015)

Congrats again to all the new winners! 
Also, @Bow you better inform us quickly of what that mystery prize is. He's not called sneakypeet for nothing.


----------



## peche (Mar 12, 2015)

Norton said:


> - *Tt eSPORTS Black V2 laser mouse* donated by @sneekypeet


shit i wanted this price....
Congrats all the winners !


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Congrats guys, I'm sure you all deserve it.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 12, 2015)

Congrats to all the winners, and once again, look out when @Bow wants a prize!


----------



## Bow (Mar 12, 2015)

Congrats again to all the new winners! 
Also, @@Bow you better inform us quickly of what that mystery prize is. He's not called sneakypeet for nothing.

I will let you all know as soon as I find out.....Give me a heads up if its something my wife should not see...
Thanks to all who donated and congrats to all the winners.


----------



## Norton (Mar 17, 2015)

*Prize(s) update:*

Prizes* are on their way to:
*@Bow
@dank1983man420 
@mx500torid 
@brandonwh64* 
*Thanks again to @sneekypeet for his continued support of our crunching and folding Team! 

We will be doing a *redraw* for the following items tonight:
- *$20 Paypal gift* donated by @Bow
note- There may be more items also so keep an eye on this thread for updates
*
Please post or PM me ASAP regarding any prizes that have not been claimed.*


----------



## peche (Mar 17, 2015)

Congrats to all winners...!
but wait a minute... something doesn't fit overhere... mmm 
we all are winners, crunching and folding ... that makes us winners!! congrats everyone in this glorious team!!

WCG-TPU Team Rocks!!

Regards,


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 17, 2015)

Norton said:


> *Prize(s) update:*
> 
> Prizes* are on their way to:
> *@Bow
> ...



Thank you and sneeky!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 17, 2015)

Norton said:


> *Mystery prize* donated by @sneekypeet *Winner- @Bow*





Norton said:


> Prizes* are on their way to: *@Bow*


Is it there yet?
Is it there yet?
Is it there yet?
Is it there yet?
Is it there yet?


----------



## twilyth (Mar 17, 2015)

I finally got the board and chip out to @Antykain.


----------



## Bow (Mar 17, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Is it there yet?
> Is it there yet?
> Is it there yet?
> Is it there yet?
> Is it there yet?




Not yet
As Soon as I know i will post it


----------



## Norton (Mar 17, 2015)

**** UPDATE ***
*
*Redraw #2* *Winner(s):*

- *$20 Paypal gift* donated by @Bow *Winner- @bihboy23 

Congrats! 

*Note- winner will need to claim their prize within 48 hours!*


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 17, 2015)

Bow said:


> Give me a heads up if its something my wife should not see...



It is safe for work and the homestead


----------



## bihboy23 (Mar 18, 2015)

Norton said:


> **** UPDATE ***
> *
> *Redraw #2* *Winner(s):*
> 
> ...



Thank ya sir!  Crunch on folks!


----------



## Bow (Mar 18, 2015)

Ok everyone the mystery prize came today. and for those who have been so anxious to know what it is{ I was also }..............................

I received 5 packages of Alchemy Aqua LED Strips and 6 Spectre Pro 120mm LED fans.

A big thank you to everyone who donated and every one of you who Crunch and Fold


----------



## peche (Mar 18, 2015)

congrats


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 19, 2015)

Bow said:


> I received 5 packages of Alchemy Aqua LED Strips and 6 Spectre Pro 120mm LED fans.


Was wondering what that glow in the eastern sky is.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 19, 2015)

Bow said:


> Ok everyone the mystery prize came today. and for those who have been so anxious to know what it is{ I was also }..............................
> 
> I received 5 packages of Alchemy Aqua LED Strips and 6 Spectre Pro 120mm LED fans.
> 
> A big thank you to everyone who donated and every one of you who Crunch and Fold




Pics or it didn't happen...........Bhahahaha


----------



## Recca29 (Mar 31, 2015)

just cleared the payment for the $100 Paypal gift donated by @mjkmike.

Thanks.

will be using it for building a new Crunching rig in near future.


----------

